# Sticky  Cervelo Photo Album...Post Your pride & Joy



## stunzeed

I will start with my new R3



















SRAM Force Group
FS K Force Carbon Compact Bars
Ritchey Stem
Mavic Elite
Specialzied Toupe
Look Keo Pedals


----------



## uzziefly

Something bout those uber thin seat stays that I'm nervy about in trying out an R3...

Nice bike though.


----------



## jcolley

A repost from the "Needs a thread" thread, but here is my SLC-SL:










Record Gruppo
50/34 Crank w/ Ceramic bottom bracket
11-25 cassette
ceramic bearing derailleur pulleys
Speedplay Zero Titanium pedals
Fizik Arione AG2R Team saddle (colors are great)
Zipp 417 Rims (303) w/ Powertap SL 2.4 rear and DT 190 Front Hubs
Deda Zero Servizio Corse 100mm stem
Zipp SL 42cm bars
Cervelo bar tape (very nice)
Arundel Sideloader cages
USE SpinStix skewers (not shown)

I came off a Bianchi S9 Matta Ti bike w/ Centaur Gruppo and the Cervelo is amazing. My first carbon bike and I can't imagine it getting any better than this...


----------



## thelivo

Here you go, picked up brand new today

R3, Chorus, Zonda, Arione, Conti GP4000x tires, FSA shallow drop bars.

Just in from a shakedown ride and very happy. So happy in fact that i am off out again, especially as the weather is so amazing


----------



## fearby

*Cervelo R3*










Centaur and Chorus groupset
Deda alu/carbon bars and stem
Fulcrum 3 wheels
Look Keo sprint pedals
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gretzky




----------



## kyler2001

*A hazy evening stroll...*

Minor changes...went with a longer Syntace stem (135mm) and got rid of some wheel stickers (to much red going on). I can't believe how much vibration she cancels out on ruff roads (but I'm coming from an alu/carb bike also).

Sorry for the not so quality pics. My riding digi cam is a cheap-o...I'll throw a better pic up when I decide what Zipp tubular's to get (303's?/202's?) and mount them. Also probably going to some red Michelin Pro2 Race on the Racing 1's.


----------



## corey d

this is also a repost from "needs a thread".....

54cm
dura ace
zipp stem
zipp 303's
still working on it....











cd


----------



## thelivo

kyler2001 said:


> Minor changes...went with a longer Syntace stem (135mm) and got rid of some wheel stickers (to much red going on). I can't believe how much vibration she cancels out on ruff roads (but I'm coming from an alu/carb bike also).
> 
> Sorry for the not so quality pics. My riding digi cam is a cheap-o...I'll throw a better pic up when I decide what Zipp tubular's to get (303's?/202's?) and mount them. Also probably going to some red Michelin Pro2 Race on the Racing 1's.


Very Nice. The fulcrum 1's and michelins will be and look great! (when i can afford it i might spring for a set of fulcrums myself) - i thought you said you took the stickers off because there was too much red though!!!
The wheels in my pic a few posts up are zondas but i have my training wheels - a set of red fulcrum 7's on with green paris roubaix tyres on at the moment - it looks like "welcome to italy!!!"


----------



## CerveloDude

Man, what a great sight at these pix. This week I placed an order with my shop for a Cervelo R3 RS, will be a couple of months, but I hope it is worth the wait. Been also considering a custom Parlee, but I think the R3 will be a sweet ride. Will make a great friend for my P3c.


----------



## kyler2001

Zonda's are a good wheel. My '05 Campy Eurus' are the best clinchers I've had. I was going to go custom wheels. Since I liked the Campy's so much, I thought I'd give Fulcrum a go. I wouldn't pay full price for them. I got a good deal from an Italian shop ($700). You are correct about the red...but when I get the Michelin's, I'll take the rest of the stickers off the wheels. What size is yours? Did you get a weight check from the shop?


----------



## thelivo

yeah its a 54 - with zondas it came in at about 7.5kg. But there is no real weight weenie stuff on there - standard chorus, arione, alu bar, ultegra pedals.
With the fulcrum 7's i guess a few hundred grammes heavier.


----------



## hooligan

my 2 week old ride

i love this thing

61cm R3
Full Dura-Ace
Easton Circuits/Macic Ksyrium SL SSC with Michelin Pro Race2
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
FSA SLK seatpost
Thomson Stem,Cinelli Axis Bars
Speedplay X2 pedals
Zipp Carbon Cages


----------



## mf9point8

Soloist Team 07.
Ksyrium SL3's
Ultegra build.

It has white tape now too...


----------



## soloistbandit

hey there...beautiful bike, what size is it?
just wondering how tall you are...i'm getting one of these but am in between sizes!
thanks,
scott


----------



## messyparrot

2007 Team Soloist


----------



## HBPUNK

Superprodigy (Steel)










Aluminum Soloist


----------



## thedips

CERVELO SOLOIST: 
SHIMANO ULTEGRA GRUPPO
SHIMANO COMPACT CRANKS / FSA CHAINRING
ROLF PRIMA WHEELS / MICHELIN PRO RACE 2s
SELLE SAN MARCO ERA RACING REPLICA
STELLA AZZURRA PROFI BARS
LOOK SPRINT KEO PEDALS
LOOK ALUSTEM
BONTRAGER SIDESWIPE CAGES


----------



## thelivo

Nice looking bike!!!

(you could have done a bit more with the photoshop work though :smilewinkgrin


----------



## ping771

Here's my Soloist Team. 15.8lbs as shown here.


----------



## 7.62

Hey thedips, digging the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle

Here's an updated pic of my bike. 
Frame is 58cm w/ Alpha Q GS10 fork
Sram Red Shifter/RD/Cassette
Shimano Dura Ace brakes/FD
Zipp 300 carbon crank w/ Zipp 185 BB
Thomson Elite seatpost
Thomson X2 stem
Zipp SLC2 handlebar
Selle SMP Glider Saddle
Speedplay Zero CSC edition
HED Ardennes Wheelset
Michelin Pro3 Race 
Bike is 14.66 lbs


----------



## Zwane

*2006 Team Soloist*

61cm Team Soloist


----------



## kyler2001

Sweet Prodigy...


----------



## California L33

HBPUNK said:


> Superprodigy (Steel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum Soloist



Are those reflective wheels on the Soloist, or is it just the way the flash is hitting them? What kind are they?


----------



## finman 50

Those are Mavic Ksyrium ES [anniversary] their web site is http://www.mavic.com/
I've got them on my bike and they're great


----------



## SLedoux

R3 cross


----------



## kjuel2

R3 cross? how did you instal those brakes?


----------



## SLedoux

it's an R3 with longer and wider chainstays. on the seatstays there are canti bolts like any cyclocross frame


----------



## thedips

SLedoux said:


> it's an R3 with longer and wider chainstays. on the seatstays there are canti bolts like any cyclocross frame



crap sweet bike.. are those already out ? i thought those are just prototypes ... sweet bike.


----------



## SLedoux

they will never be officially made, but cervélo will make you one if you really (really) want one


----------



## Kenacycle

Sledoux,

What green rear tire is that on your bike?


----------



## SLedoux

wheels are mixed in the picture (tubular front, clincher back...)
rear clincher is a Vittoria Open Pavé EVO-OG 24c


----------



## California L33

SLedoux said:


> they will never be officially made, but cervélo will make you one if you really (really) want one


Why is that? They went to the trouble of tooling up for it, you'd think they'd make them to try and recover part of that cost- unless testing showed a defect, in which case you'd think they wouldn't release a single one.


----------



## SLedoux

it has been a good publicity for cervélo and it has shows that the R3 isn't a fragile frame at all. and no there weren't any defects. only once rivet of a cablestop loosened when it had a knock there...
tooling wasn't that expensive; front triangle is standard R3, chainstays was cut longer (like the paris-roubaix R3's) an attached wider at the bracket. only the seatstays had to be made.


----------



## kyler2001

That Alpha Q fork looks killer! Good choice...


----------



## SLedoux

CX20 is the best cx fork for me. it's a lot better than the CX10. no shatter at all
...and lighter than easton


----------



## stunzeed

Updated pic: added a syntace seatpost and some mavic cosmic carbone premiums wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers!

Build:
Wolf CL fork
Single Position Carbon Seatpost
Selle San Marco MG Magma saddle
Deda Elementi Bar Tape
Dura Ace brake and shift cables + Housings
Dura Ace STI brake/shift levers
Ultegra Front braze on derailleur
Ultegra Rear Derailleur
Ultegra 12-25T 10 SPD cassette
Ultegra Chain
Tacx Tao bottle cages x2
FSA IS2 headset + spacers
ZeroGravity OG-06 SS brakes
Ritchey WCS 4Axis 31.8mm 110mm stem
Kool Stop campy carbon pads
Wheels by rruff www.whitemountainwheels.com
-Reynolds DV46C
-Tune Mig70, Mag 190 Hubs
-Sapim CX Ray spokes (Radially laced front 20, 2X rear 24)
-Michelin 60mm ultralight tubes
-Continental GP4000S 700Cx23
-Garmin Edge 305 computer mount
-Garmin Edge sensor
-FSA Gossamer 39/53 cranks
-Crankbrothers Egg Beater 4Ti

Lesson to be learned: Either buy the frame itself, or buy a higher model, because replacing every single part costs even more money at the end of the day.

To be upgraded:
-Easton Carbon Cranks released at 07 interbike
-Dura Ace Rear Derailleur
-Dura Ace Front Derailleur
-Nokon cable housings
-DuPont powercordz
-lighter bottle cages
-Dura ace cassette

Hopefully then I'll be closer to 15 lbs


----------



## thedips

cheers... EXACTLY.. bikes are never done... and i used to make fun of people who got those crazy ZERO GRAVITY BRAKEES.. i guess when everything is all said and done... you gotta keep going until everything is perfect


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Last August, the day after I took delivery of my Soloist, I went on a multi-day riding vacation in the San Juan Islands. It was heaven!

Since then, I changed the stem, saddle, and pedals.

Then I got run over by a pickup truck, so this particular Soloist is going to eventually go to Calfee to see if they can repair it.


----------



## messyparrot

You and the bike got ran over by a truck?? YIKES!


She sure was/is a beauty, do you have a picture of her now??

Here is my bike with a few upgrades:


----------



## dennis1215

Here is my new R3 SL.


----------



## Gretzky

^^^ Very nice!!! :thumbsup: 

Glad to see I'm not the only one who keeps his Cervelo in the house :wink: :biggrin5:


----------



## 7.62

My new ride with Ultegra brake calipers and temporary pedals. Gotta replace that cage the shop threw in.


----------



## jbrumm

This frame used to have a dura-ace group with zipp wheels on it. I had the r2.5, but it came apart, so Cervelo sent me this r3. Wonderful, wonderful ride. Unfortunately, I joined a team that uses a different bike so I am selling this beauty on Ebay. I photographed it for the sale and so I would have a momento of it when it's gone.


----------



## Flatandfast

*I know I know I'm late again!!*

Here's mine.


----------



## levels1069

here is my woman.


----------



## StreamerT10

Mine...


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z

Here is my freshly built 2007 R3.
I am pleasantly surprised by this bike and the low weight (13.4lbs.)

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/al-erie/DSC01884.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/al-erie/DSC01896.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/al-erie/DSC01889.jpg">


----------



## mobileops

*Just got my R3-SL today, I like*

I decided to make a jump for the R3-SL after my dealer was having a 25% off the 2007 line, prior to the price increase. I brought the components with me. Not bad I have to say, its so light. Added the Fizik Carbon Ti saddle and Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals. Think its in the mid 15's...


----------



## veloci1

Here is mine!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z

Veloci...that is beautiful!
What size it? How much does she weigh?
How do you like those Easton wheels?


----------



## Kenacycle

I upgraded a few items on the bike and now it looks even better now


----------



## veloci1

Mr. Iroc Z
it is a 56 cm, weights about 16 lbs. a little heavier than my R3. my R3 was 14.9. but, i do not mind the extra weight. i love the way this bikes handles and looks.

the EC90 are fast ,stiff yet comfortable. i wish they were a little lighter. they are about 1375 or so. i have a set of Lighweights that i was going to use, but, i am going to sell them. too expensive to replace. it would be easier to replace a spoke on the EC90's than it would the lightweights.


----------



## boysa

Had this baby for 4 months now... and I really love this bike!!


----------



## trek_FL

*My P3C*

Here's mine. I love this bike!

I hope I got the photo upload right.


----------



## Ocky

just picked mine up from the shop and posted a pic in my thread below...here's another!

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i266/cockyocky/IMG_0841.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 7.62

That's a beauty, trek_FL. I hope to own a P3C next year.


----------



## trek_FL

*thanks 7.62*

I sold my Trek5200 and a few other worldly possessions for it-- but no regrets. The aero thing really is something. Where I notice it most is in headwinds--where I used to really drop off on speed, I may only lose a few mph in a strong wind, incredible!


----------



## FUBAR

*2008 R3*

My new 2008 R3


----------



## CMan

Here's my baby:


----------



## HBPUNK

boysa, Can you elaborate on the ride quality


----------



## thedips

new parts new pics! yaayy


----------



## CMan

thedips, that looks sweet!


----------



## boysa

*SLC-SL Ride Quality*

HBPUNK... sorry for the delay... here goes:

My first impression upon riding the SLC-SL was just how "fast" it felt. What I mean is how effortless it was to get up to speed and then keep it there. Before I knew it I was FLYING, and it seemed so easy to just simply keep turning the pedals over.

My second impression was how "quick" the bike felt. Here I mean how nimble the bike felt cornering and the incredibly quick response when jumping out of the saddle and punching it in a sprint. The bike handles so well, sometimes it's actually a little scary just how fast you can descend. 

My third impression was "Holy Cow can this bike climb!" For a bike supposedly designed for it's aerodynamic abilities, I was speechless at how every ounce of energy I put into the bike while ascending seemed to go directly to the wheels. I consider myself more of a climber than anything else, and this bike has not disappointed. It's been a little over 5 months now and I'm still excited every time I mount up. It's a blast!!

Now, to be honest... I will say it is not the most compliant frame out there. Not by a long shot. This is a stiff racing machine. Even so, I've had no problem logging long miles several days a week. I put a lot of time and thought into this frame, and I definitely think I made the right decision.

SLC-SL (51)
Full Record Gruppo 50/34 -- 11/23
Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheelset
Fizik Arione
FSA WingPro Compact
Deda Newton Stem
Look Keo Carbon Pedals
BTP carbon cages


----------



## Spear Legweak

boysa said:


> HBPUNK... sorry for the delay... here goes:
> 
> My first impression upon riding the SLC-SL was just how "fast" it felt. What I mean is how effortless it was to get up to speed and then keep it there. Before I knew it I was FLYING, and it seemed so easy to just simply keep turning the pedals over.
> 
> My second impression was how "quick" the bike felt. Here I mean how nimble the bike felt cornering and the incredibly quick response when jumping out of the saddle and punching it in a sprint. The bike handles so well, sometimes it's actually a little scary just how fast you can descend.
> 
> My third impression was "Holy Cow can this bike climb!" For a bike supposedly designed for it's aerodynamic abilities, I was speechless at how every ounce of energy I put into the bike while ascending seemed to go directly to the wheels. I consider myself more of a climber than anything else, and this bike has not disappointed. It's been a little over 5 months now and I'm still excited every time I mount up. It's a blast!!
> 
> Now, to be honest... I will say it is not the most compliant frame out there. Not by a long shot. This is a stiff racing machine. Even so, I've had no problem logging long miles several days a week. I put a lot of time and thought into this frame, and I definitely think I made the right decision.
> 
> SLC-SL (51)
> Full Record Gruppo 50/34 -- 11/23
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheelset
> Fizik Arione
> FSA WingPro Compact
> Deda Newton Stem
> Look Keo Carbon Pedals
> BTP carbon cages


Or in other words "_the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant_"-BikeSnobNYC. http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/08/bsnyc-2008-dream-bike-shootout.html


----------



## CMan

Spear Legweak said:


> Or in other words "_the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant_"-BikeSnobNYC. http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/08/bsnyc-2008-dream-bike-shootout.html


ROFL... but, what boysa said is exactly how I felt and still do feel about my SLC-SL.


----------



## CerveloDude

My '08 Cervelo


----------



## CerveloDude

My '08 SLC-SL

15.3 Pounds

FSA Compact Carbon Bars
Full DuraAce
Fiz'ik Arione Tri 2 Saddle
Alpha QS 30 Fork
Crank Brothers Egg Beaters Ti Pedals
Zipp 404 Tubies
Zipp Water Bottle Frames
Continental GP4000S Tubular Tires
Cycleops Computer / Powertap


----------



## veloci1

Cervelo Dude, nice set up. btw, what is that above the brake caliper in the back? spare tire rolled up? light?
Also, what made you decide to go with the Alpha Q fork? i am thinking about going that way after all the potential issues with the Wolf SL.


----------



## CerveloDude

veloci1 said:


> Cervelo Dude, nice set up. btw, what is that above the brake caliper in the back? spare tire rolled up? light?
> Also, what made you decide to go with the Alpha Q fork? i am thinking about going that way after all the potential issues with the Wolf SL.


There is an LED light above the rear brake caliper. I train early in the am this time of year and the light is a must.

The fork is the Alpha GS-30, when I ordered the frame, the Wolf fork was not available....so I ordered the GS-30. I have had the frame finished for about a month, so far I really like it.


----------



## veloci1

why not the QS20? just curious. i am trying to find out whether or not the LBS screwed up on the placement of the metal insert. i was told the Wolf will be almost impossible to obtain, but, they have an Alpha Q QS20.


----------



## boysa

CerveloDude,

Do you train on your Zipps? I've wondered how well they hold up to everyday riding. I want to get a pair at least for racing, but not sure if I'd want the 303s or 404s. I currently live in Hawaii, so WIND is a constant companion.


----------



## OneGear

posted this on the fixie thread as well... P2SL
sorry no fancy camera work..


----------



## thedips

i love cervelo fixies!!!! no need for fancy camera work!!! i just had to do it.. so i can hang with all these carbon dura ace/force/record bikes!!!


----------



## CerveloDude

boysa said:


> CerveloDude,
> 
> Do you train on your Zipps? I've wondered how well they hold up to everyday riding. I want to get a pair at least for racing, but not sure if I'd want the 303s or 404s. I currently live in Hawaii, so WIND is a constant companion.


I have two sets of wheels for the SLC-SL; ZIPP 404 tubies and DuraAce 7801 Carbon tubies. I train on both but use the 7801 Carbons mostly when I travel to areas that are hilly. I have had zero problems using the 404's daily, they are '07 versions and I understand that over the years they have become ore and more durable with each iteration.

I don't race on the SLC-SL, the only races I do are time trials with my P3Carbon, I use ZIPP 606's on that bike.

We have quite a bit of wind here in Florida as well. The 404's do a pretty good job without becoming too twitchy in the wind. If the wind is howling, I ride the DuraAce 7801 Carbons which are not affected much at all.


----------



## OneGear

thedips said:


> i love cervelo fixies!!!! no need for fancy camera work!!! i just had to do it.. so i can hang with all these carbon dura ace/force/record bikes!!!


i can't tell, are you sarcastic??


----------



## HBPUNK

he's making fun of you for mixing and matching DA/Force/Record and I agree it is kind of lame


----------



## thedips

OneGear said:


> i can't tell, are you sarcastic??


lol wait what? no... 
im saying i really like ur bike.. there is really no need to do any fancy photog...


----------



## OneGear

HBPUNK said:


> he's making fun of you for mixing and matching DA/Force/Record and I agree it is kind of lame


uhh.. there's nothing but shimano on the bike. i don't own campy or sram


----------



## garbec

*51cm Soloist Team*

My Soloist with a new '08 wheelset I'll use for racing...


----------



## CMan

That's a striking bike!


----------



## tete de la tour

mobileops said:


> I decided to make a jump for the R3-SL after my dealer was having a 25% off the 2007 line, prior to the price increase. I brought the components with me. Not bad I have to say, its so light. Added the Fizik Carbon Ti saddle and Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals. Think its in the mid 15's...



you should peel the stickers on the wheels. looks much better that way

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115170


----------



## garbec

That's the game plan. I did it with my old Bontrager X-lites that I use on the bike to train with and it looks much cleaner. Thanks for the input. Nice Orbea!


----------



## Rcase

trek_FL said:


> Here's mine. I love this bike!
> 
> I hope I got the photo upload right.



How do you like your Flashpoints?


Nice ride - I am stuck between wanting to get the red p3c, or the white p3c


----------



## trek_FL

*The Flashpoints are great*

Rcase:
I got the Flashpoints after my LBS mechanic recommended them. He was high on the construction and hub quality for the $$$. I actually leave them on all the time (training and tri's) and have no problems so far. 

I had never had deep aero wheels before and one thing that took getting used to was the big increase in inertia because of the depth of the wheel. What I mean is once they start spinning, they really dont want to turn to either side. You get used to that fairly quickly.

As far as P3C color scheme, I love the new red/white/black - I don't think one could go wrong there.


----------



## android

My P2C sporting its race day wheels. Bought as a frame. Mostly all Dura Ace. Vision alloy bars with Syntace C2s on the front end. The Nimble Crosswinds were an eBay steal several years ago. Seems to scoot along pretty quickly.


----------



## dongustav

*Soloist Carbon Superlight*

2007 58cm Soloist Carbon Superlight 
Sram Force full Grouppo 
Zipp 606 tubular with Zipp Tangente & Dura Ace 11/23 cassette 
(Ksyrium ES training wheels) 
FSA K-Force carbon ergo bars and OS-115 110mm stem with neg-17 drop 
SLR 135g saddle (almost worn through) 
Time RXS Titan Carbon pedals 
Nokon Brake housing, Jagwire black shift housing 
Polar CS100B wireless computer 
6.84kg (15.1 pounds)


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^
that's a very serious looking machine. How much did the whole built cost you?


----------



## dongustav

*cost*

If you have to ask... j/k

As pictured, $6800 top to bottom. If you consider the Ksyrium ES's instead of the 606's, then $6300. But not everything was new to this frame... cockpit, wheels, cassette, saddle, & pedals I already had. So I dropped $5k at once really... part of which I funded through the sale of my previous bike.


----------



## FTR

Some absolutely gorgeous bikes here.
I am smitten.
Anyone happen to have a line on a sweet deal for a 58cm R3 frame and fork??
The shop/owner would have to be willing to ship to Australia.


----------



## yankeesuperfan

Dongustav how much does that bike weigh?


----------



## Kenacycle

yankeesuperfan said:


> Dongustav how much does that bike weigh?



He stated 15.1 lbs.


----------



## PigmyRacer

Garbec- how are those wheels working out?


----------



## garbec

I wish I could give you more feedback, but I've only been using my training set since I made the purchase. It's winter and the roads have been damp so I've been riding my old wheelset and some bomb proof tires. I can tell you that they look solid and they are the weight they claim them to be. I'll let you know when I get a chance to put some miles on them.


----------



## RATBOYUSN

Recently built NOS '06 with Dura Ace. Still tweaking the fitting, so you will see extra spacers, etc.

In road mode:

















...and in semi-TT mode

























Awesome bikes posted here. Wish my bank account were bigger!


----------



## _velodoc_

She's got Red hoods now...still needs a little work but it weighs 17.7lbs the way you see it here...


----------



## veloci1

here is my 2008 R3 in white.


----------



## thelivo

Nice build - almost perfect in fact


----------



## Seattleblu

*My 07*

Cervelo is de bes bike...


----------



## CMan

That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## yankeesuperfan

CMan said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!


Seattleblu how do you like your easton wheelset?


----------



## Seattleblu

Thanks for comment, CMan.

The Circuit's are good for all around riding and training and EA90 SLX's are perfect when hills go up. I did a uphill race last year in Idaho with the SLX's and they are light, strong and smooth. I put them on occasionally for hilly group rides, but I don't have any issues with them at all. 

It helped that my dealer sold them to me at cost, but I'd still look at them again as they're bullet-proof for such a minimal wheel. I also added a 12-27 for that wheelset as we have some serious climbs around here.


----------



## simplyhankk

Awesomeeeeeee!!


----------



## crashoveroid

Here is mine only thing that has changed since the pictures was taken is the wheels i have nuetrons on it with fortezza tyres.


----------



## QBNastyNaS

Here is mine










Cervelo R3 54cm
Shimano Dura-Ace
Pro Stem
Pro Handlebar
Zipp 404 Tubular
Continental Grand Prix 4000
Tacx Tao Cages
Polar CS400 w. cadence
Fizik Arione K:ium
Deda handlebartape


----------



## jkcoda007

*My 07 R3 Beaut!!!*

Just finished building her!!!


----------



## c_warmath

*cervelo*

here my soloist carbon with full force, i wish i would have waited a few months until the red came out, but i love it anyway.


----------



## jkcoda007

*Nice Bike...*

Very nice build! What wheelset is that you have on?


----------



## c_warmath

*wheelset*

The wheels i have on my cervelo are real design supersonic 60mm. I thought taking the stickers off would give them a cleaner look. thanks.


----------



## Seattleblu

How much were the supersonic's? I noticed they partnered with Zipp on them and wonder what the major differences are between them and similar Zipp's (besides cost)? I wish I could afford some carbon wheels, but can't justify it. I wonder how these compare to Reynolds carbon wheels.

Thanks.



c_warmath said:


> The wheels i have on my cervelo are real design supersonic 60mm. I thought taking the stickers off would give them a cleaner look. thanks.


----------



## Cycle_Spice

I miss my Cervelo all of a sudden.


----------



## eric01

c_warmath said:


> here my soloist carbon with full force, i wish i would have waited a few months until the red came out, but i love it anyway.


How high is your fork steerer cut? Be careful... the wolf SL forks have a rigid instruction to not have more than 75mm steerer exposed above the top tube. Or was it 80 mm? Whatever, the point being that carbon Wolf / Alpha Q forks have a maximum length for exposed steerer.

Yours isn't as wackily tall as some of the other pics in this thread.... but worth checking for safety's sake.


----------



## jkcoda007

*Update Pic...*

Here is an update to my ride. Finally finished!
Mix of Sram RED and Sram Force components with mostly carbon easton parts and bontrager XXX wheelset. LETS RIDE!!! :23:


----------



## galanz

*My NOS Soloist*

Took the new Cervelo for it's first ride last night. It was so good I'm taking off early from work today. 
It's full Campy Record/Eurus and tips the scales at 18.1 with pedals, pump and my trusty Brooks saddle.


----------



## highsugar

The black tape compliments the Fork/graphics. Thanks for the example. ( I'm awaiting delivery of my white R3)


----------



## sabre104

Great looking bike. Have you weighed the bike ?
Thanks,
John






QBNastyNaS said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cervelo R3 54cm
> Shimano Dura-Ace
> Pro Stem
> Pro Handlebar
> Zipp 404 Tubular
> Continental Grand Prix 4000
> Tacx Tao Cages
> Polar CS400 w. cadence
> Fizik Arione K:ium
> Deda handlebartape


----------



## QBNastyNaS

sabre104 said:


> Great looking bike. Have you weighed the bike ?
> Thanks,
> John



Thanks! The weight is 6.84 kg or 15.08 lbs. Perfect for the UCI weight rule! :thumbsup:


----------



## sabre104

QBNastyNaS said:


> Thanks! The weight is 6.84 kg or 15.08 lbs. Perfect for the UCI weight rule! :thumbsup:



weight rule ???? what's a weight rule ?? 

Actually I am trying to decide between the R3, R3-SL or the SLC-SL. And I can not make my mind up.

Made up my mind last night.....bought a R3 SL size 56
Weight came in at 836 grams with no hardware on the frame.
Will post pics during the buil-up.

John


----------



## rvddb

https://https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1462or0.jpg


----------



## _velodoc_

rvddb said:


> http://http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1462or0.jpg


That's sweet! Do you know what it weighs complete like it is there??


----------



## rvddb

No idea how much the bike weighs.....but i do know that I could stand to lose about 10-15lbs


----------



## California L33

Sweet looking bike- 56cm? How do you like the sixzero wheels? (And those are the oddest looking baseboards I've ever seen).


----------



## rvddb

yup - 56. The wheels ride nice - i actully like them better than the zipp tubbies i had on a previous bike.


----------



## Jokull

Here's my new Cervelo - a silver/red Soloist Team with a mix of Campag Centaur and Chorus, plus Proton wheels, with Deda bars and stem, and an Arione saddle...


----------



## dongustav

*updated SLC-Sl*

Updated with Red 53/39 175mm crankset, Deda Zero Ti stem and Deda Newton shallow drop bars... otherwise full Sram Force group, Ksyrium ES wheels, SLR 135g saddle and Time RXS Titan Carbon pedals. 15 lbs on the nose as pictured (6.80kg) with computer & no tuning whatsoever. HED Ardennes wheelset is on the way...


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^
why the angry red face?

That is some serious saddle to handle bar drop !


----------



## dongustav

*angry...*

i couldnt figure out how to paste an image in the field, then finally did & edited it. I've got long arms so the drop really isnt very dramatic. I used to have a -17 stem on it, now that was a bit more drop...


----------



## bmax119

*Starting a trend?*

At the risk of perhaps starting a trend with the saddle, here is my new R3 buildup.

R3 frame - 49 cm
Complete SRAM Force gruppo
Easton Ascent wheels
Mavic Wintech computer
Specialized bar tape and ends
FSA K-wing compact bars - 42 cm
FSA OS-99 stem - 90mm
FSA post - setback
Specialized Toupe Team saddle 130mm
Specialized cages
Speedplay zero pedals
Michelin Race2 tires
KMC chain


----------



## sabre104

Just finished. Bike weighed in at 14lbs 1oz. with SRM on.


----------



## veloci1

sabre104, 
how do you like your calipers? i have been looking at them, but, i have not heard a first impression opinion yet. let me know.


----------



## sabre104

Just went for a 20 mile ride and they worked just fine. No problems stopping and the seemed to feather just as good as my Dura ace ones. They just happen to be alot lighter then my DA ones.


----------



## Kenacycle

Sabre104, which handlebars are you using?


----------



## sabre104

kdub said:


> Sabre104, which handlebars are you using?


Zipp SL, they came in at 168 grams.


----------



## Kenacycle

wow that's a fast reply. thanks Sabre. I like the bend of those bars.. In particular how the Sram shifter are positioned! I want to achieve the same look, but I think I bought the wrong bars.


----------



## Kenacycle

Inspired by your photo Sabre, I just ordered the Zipp SLC2 handlebars too!! I am nuts... Just spent $900 on some Sram Red parts that are still to come and just now dropped another $443 on a new handlebar and stem just to make the bike look better and even lighter. I need to stop staying on the computer til late, it's costing me alot of money


----------



## Kenacycle

Most recent pic


----------



## fearby

*New wheels...*

Posted this R3 before but have now upgraded wheels to Fulcrum Racing Speeds


----------



## PigmyRacer

fearby said:


> Posted this R3 before but have now upgraded wheels to Fulcrum Racing Speeds


I'm not a big fan of deep section wheels with big logos, but those Fulcrums are pretty awesome looking. They really carry out the red and black theme nicely.


----------



## wcc1984

FRAME- Cervelo SLC-SL (56cm) 
Fork- Wolf 
Headset- FSA 
Seatpost- Cervelo aero 
Saddle- Selle Italia Flite Team Edition 
Bars- FSA K-Force carbon shallow drop 
Stem- FSA OS-99 CSI 
Shifters/Brake Levers- Dura Ace 
Brakes- Dura Ace 
Derailers- Dura Ace 
Chain- Dura Ace 
Cassette- Dura Ace (11-23) 
Cranks/Rings/BB- Dura Ace 
Pedals- Time ULTEAM (carbon w/ti axles) 
Wheels- Zipp 404 tubulars 
Skewers- Zipp Ti axle 
Tires- Conti Sprinter tubulars 
Bottle Cages- Zipp 
Cables- Jagwire 
Bar Tape- FSA 
Bar Plugs- Zipp 
Computer- Cat Eye Cordless 
14.8 pounds


----------



## Cheers!

Fully repaired after a crash.


----------



## ping771

*My 51cm Soloist Team*

Here's my beauty, but alas, I will be putting this up for $ale on this site shortly. I'm letting you (Cervelo fans) know in advance. Any interested people pls email me for details, more photos and prices. It's a 2006 model bought in 2007 as overstock. Excellent condtion. I also have a pair of ZIpp 404 tubulars for $ale with the bike (or separately) that would really make this bike much sharper than it already is. Here's photos with both sets of wheels. However, the bike now has new white tape. I'm bummed that I'm selling it, but I have too many bikes.

Fork: Cervelo Wolf CL
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-27 (or 11-23)
Brake Calipers and shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 170mm 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura Ace with Boca ceramic bearings
Stem: FSA OS-115 (100mm)
Handlebar: FSA Pro Compact Aluminum Bar, 42cm (c-c), 125mm drop, 78mm reach
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio 
Seat Post: Cervelo one position carbon fiber 
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon with titanium axles (maybe for $ale)
Wheelset: Zipp 404 Tubular with Zipp Ti Skewers or Mavic Ksyrium SL
Tires: Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 700x21c or Michelin Pro Race2 
Cages: Elite Cuissi Pase Carbon
Total weight: 15.82 lbs (on Zipps with pedals, cages and computer)


----------



## agegroupracer

*New R3SL 54cm build...*

Took it out for the 1st ride this evening... a short 15 miles to check seat position etc. Please, no comments re. the red, white, black overly graphic wheels. They'll be replaced shortly as they came off of a plain Jane ti frame. Once I'm more familiar with the bike (this is my first Cervelo), I can better decide which wheels to go with.

I'll post my impressions after this weekend's rides. So far I can't stop grinning!


----------



## sabre104

What's the weight??. Nice build and theirs nothing wrong with that wheelset.

John


----------



## agegroupracer

The shop said 14.2 lbs. with my recycled seat, pedals and cages. Plenty light for me, but I started thinking... Speedplays and a new seat, sub 14? Where do you stop?

The wheelset is growing on me. But with this bike it's all about the ride. I've never experienced another one quite like it.


----------



## Jokull

Nice picture of my Cervelo in action taken over the weekend:


----------



## nrspeed




----------



## MCF

*My new RS....*

Pics of my new RS...about 300 miles on it and I love it. Size 61cm as is = 16.4lbs. Still need to get final build bars and stem.

All RED components except calipers (Dura Ace)

Reynolds Assault Wheels with 23C tires.

Profile Design Carbon Cages


----------



## MCF

*Couple more...*

Couple more...


----------



## QBNastyNaS

deleted


----------



## ts1

Here is my R3 with Record & FSA components.


----------



## edorwart

*Sweet Ride*









2008 Cervelo SLC-Sl 61cm
Sram Red Crankset 53/39
Sram Red Cassette 11/26
Sram Red Shifters
Sram Force Front Derailleur
Sram Force Rear Derailleur with Ceramic Jockey Wheels
Sram Force Brakes with Swiss Stop Yellow Pads
Custom Ergott/Reynolds/Tune/Sapim Carbon Clinchers - 1400 grams 
Easton EC90 Equipe Handlebars 44cm
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis Stem 120mm
Ritchey WCS Pro Peloton Pedals
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
KMC X10SL Chain
Michelin Pro Race 3 Tires
Michelin Aircomp Tubes
Cateye Micro Wireless Computer
Karbona Bottle Cages.

15.00 Pounds ready to ride as shown.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

*Here's my RS*

5 weeks old, and 350 mi. Very nice so far. So much faster and way more comfortable than my CAAD3. My average mph immediately bumped 5-10% over the C'dale on every route I've compared. It's nothing fancy compared to some of the zooty stuff here - just the stock D-A bike with a wheel upgrade to Bontrager Race X Lites. A nice incidental bonus, I think, is that the white spokes and red and white rim graphics really make the wheel/frame combo pop. More importantly, the wheels feel great, while knocking the better part of a pound off of the bike. Also replaced the torture device of a saddle with a cheap (but much more comfortable) Bontrager unit. I'll be upgrading that soon, but I couldn't ride at all on the SSM Ponza (a very poor spec IMO).


----------



## ping771

*Any body have a photo of a 51cm or 54 cm RS I can see?*

Since the head tube looks so long, I wonder what it would look like on a 51 or 54cm RS. If anyone could post a photo here that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## MCF

I have a 61cm and the headtube doesn't look long at all to me...


----------



## MG537

*Here's my R3 upgraded*

I had this bike since spring of 2007 but I just swapped the stock Ultegra grouppo for this:

View attachment 133886

View attachment 133887

View attachment 133888

View attachment 133889


On order are also a pair of Neuvation R28 SL wheels.


----------



## theychosenone

Awesome rides. I've got a Pro-Lite Padova Disc Wheel on order and arriving in a couple of weeks too. How does it ride? I've already got the Gavias, and although they are porky, they are definitely strong as I've gone over a few potholes and didn't encounter any problems with them at all.



QBNastyNaS said:


> Here is my two Cervelos
> 
> P2C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cervelo P2C 51cm
> Shimano Ultegra SL
> Pro Stem
> Visiontech Basebar
> Profil T2+ Cobra Alu
> Visiontech brakelevers
> Zipp 404 Tubular w. Continental Grand Prix 4000
> Pro-Lite Padova Discwheel w. Vittoria Corsa CX
> Bontrager Aero Cage w. bottle
> Fizik bartape
> Polar CS400 w. cadence
> Fizik Arione Tri
> Corima brakepads
> 
> R3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cervelo R3 54cm
> Shimano Dura-Ace
> Pro Stem 130 mm
> Pro Handlebar
> Zipp 404 Tubular
> Continental Grand Prix 4000 22mm
> Tacx Tao Cages
> Polar CS400 w. cadence
> Fizik Arione K:ium
> Deda handlebartape
> Corima carbon brakepads


----------



## 7.62

Looking for new wheels.

<a href="https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/DO%20NOT%20DELETE/Cervelo%20forum/?action=view&current=Untitled-2copy700.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i278/ca_22/DO%20NOT%20DELETE/Cervelo%20forum/Untitled-2copy700.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## California L33

7.62 said:


> Looking for new wheels.


Looks like a 58cm, which would make you fairly big- tall anyway. What kind of wheels are you considering? I've got a 58. I weigh 200lbs. and am looking for bulletproof wheels. I know from experience the Neuvation M28 aeros are tough- cracked a rim, a spoke pulled through, and I didn't even have to release the brakes the wheel stayed so true, and of course the Velocity wheels have a reputation for being indestructible as well. Any other options?


----------



## SLedoux

a good set of handbuilts made just for you will be better and last a lot longer


----------



## function

61cm SLC w/ Ultegra and DA cranks. I replaced my cracked (seat tube) Soloist Team with this.


----------



## California L33

function said:


> 61cm SLC w/ Ultegra and DA cranks. I replaced my cracked (seat tube) Soloist Team with this.


I think you could have replaced the seat tube for a bit less, but nice bike. The question that springs to mind, with a 61cm frame and a seat tube high enough to require aircraft warning lights is, how tall are you?

edit: Oh, you said seat tube, I was thinking seat post.


----------



## function

*Height*

I'm 183cm / 6'0" (92cm inseam). I have strong reason to believe that my seat tube cracked due to the seat post height and my doing intervals on the trainer because i could see the entire thing flexing whilst pedaling and the crack developed during winter when the bike was mainly on the trainer. I'm 83kg, Cancellara is 80kg and has similar amounts of seatpost sticking out but i'm sure he replaces his frame a lot more frequently. Mine only lasted 18months/20,000km


----------



## simplyhankk

MG537 said:


> I had this bike since spring of 2007 but I just swapped the stock Ultegra grouppo for this:
> 
> View attachment 133886
> 
> View attachment 133887
> 
> View attachment 133888
> 
> View attachment 133889
> 
> 
> On order are also a pair of Neuvation R28 SL wheels.




nice campy cranks!!


----------



## joker70

*'08 P2C Ultegra wearing Zipp 909s*

$1805 ebay special with $600 craigslist race wheels!


----------



## Rcase

1805 for an Ultegra version , pretty good deal (recently several have popped up).

A Zipp disc with a 404 for 650 ... wow, you have an insane race setup for that price my friend!


----------



## bikemech

an oldie but a goodie. Just got it built up this year after sitting around for a couple of seasons, not even sure if she'll ever get dirty again


----------



## 007david

Well, long story short a driver's insurance paid for this little thing. Component-wise it's fully SRAM Force throughout with Vision Trimax for the bars, with Easton EA50 for the wheels. Since I'm small and Cervelo uses 650c for it's 48cm frames my 700c race wheels aren't of much use so the Eastons'll have to do for now.

But, yeah, grainy cell phone photo as I got it, like, an hour and a half ago.


----------



## c_warmath

ive taken off the reynolds stickers, looks pretty sharp, but im just to lazy to take new pics right now.


----------



## tete de la tour




----------



## 7.62

bikemech said:


> an oldie but a goodie. Just got it built up this year after sitting around for a couple of seasons, not even sure if she'll ever get dirty again


That's a beauty..


----------



## pjoien

How do you like your EC 90's? I am thinking about becoming an owner.


----------



## Cheers!

Here is my Cervelo. 
2006 Soloist Team, 54 cm
14.99 lbs


----------



## c_warmath

*updated pic*

here is an updated pic of my 2007 cervelo frame with 2008 dura ace and reynolds wheels with stickers removed, and the 3T fork added


----------



## Americano

*My new RS*

I've finally got my RS built up and just did my second ride on the bike this morning. The bike is really great, it is even better than I expected it to ride. I think this bike is superior to my old steel Cinelli in almost every way. Everything just feels like the connections are much more solid or rigid. The bottom bracket area is definitely stiffer than my old bike was, and the weight of this new bike is only 15.4 lbs with pedals installed. The new '09 Chorus 11 speed group is also even better than the '08 Chorus 10 speed group I had on my old bike.

Its kinda hard to believe that the bike can roll so smoothly but still also feel even stiffer and have even better power transfer than my previous bike did.

You can see the full set here at my website:
https://www.grandprixsw.com/2008/photos/CerveloRS/index.html


----------



## Kenacycle

That new color black/silver is actually pretty good. I would prefer that to the red. 

Great looking bike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## campled

*P3c*

From the Philippines.....


----------



## Nath8

*New 08 RS Cervelo*

Hello to all,
Long time Cervelo lover, but never had the coin to do anything about it.
Well I finally did it!! My new 08 Cervelo RS 51cm. Has D/A groupset, FSA SLK cranks, FSA bars, stem & post and Easton wheelset. I only picked it up today so first ride will be tomorrow night. Can't wait.
I'll post up my thoughts on the ride in a few weeks.


----------



## krank

https://cid-467b0ded5abb5655.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Cervelo/SANY3828.JPG

just drilled the cages to lower them on the frame.


----------



## bikemech

wow, nice ride Krank.


----------



## rbudai

*P2 mod, amazing!*

No, there is no photoshop here.
My teammate brought this bike to a duathlon today. He didn't race, he just feeld like showing his ability to the rest of us.
He took his aluminum P2 frame and aded a little carbon to it in order to fit his size.
Check out the homemade carbon-Al cranckset and the original saddle, The Pelican. Ricardo says you can fit two tubes or a tubular if you open the saddle.
http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954457878551298
http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954521529580242
http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954576705822626


----------



## California L33

rbudai said:


> No, there is no photoshop here.
> My teammate brought this bike to a duathlon today. He didn't race, he just feeld like showing his ability to the rest of us.
> He took his aluminum P2 frame and aded a little carbon to it in order to fit his size.
> Check out the homemade carbon-Al cranckset and the original saddle, The Pelican. Ricardo says you can fit two tubes or a tubular if you open the saddle.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954457878551298
> http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954521529580242
> http://picasaweb.google.com/brobertoro/P2Ricardo#5297954576705822626


Pretty cool looking, and quite unusual- you don't see a lot of TT bike owners that are proud of all the storage space on their bikes  "Dang, my cell phone. I better stop and and answer that."


----------



## doctor855

just picked this up yesterday..have a sram red groupset for it with zero gravity brakes..can't wait to get it all built up.


----------



## laivtec

Here is my Cervelo RS (2008) w/Dura Ace. upgraded handlebar to 3T Ergosum, stem to 3T ARX, wheels to Rolf Prima Vigor SL, saddle Fizik Aliante Carbon Twin Flex, pedals are Look Keo Sprints. Looking for speedplay X and new shoes this Spring.

Trying to post pic, but not sure how. help? Do phots have to be from a URL?

edit: Thanks for the tip, I hope this works.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3285678903/


----------



## simplyhankk

You'll have to store your pics online somewhere-like flickr or something, then click on the "Insert Image" button, copy and past the URL then you should be fine.


----------



## mikeyhou

*Removal of Reynolds stickers*



Cheers! said:


> Here is my Cervelo.
> 2006 Soloist Team, 54 cm
> 14.99 lbs



Hi there,

I have 2 Cervelos....08 RS and 08 SLC-SL....will post pics soon. I purchased Reynolds 
DV46c clinchers for both bikes and was thinking of removing all of the stickers....your bike looks great. I believe stickers are under a clearcoat layer and was wondering whether you had any problem removing them...thanks in advance for your advice!!

Michael


----------



## mikeyhou

*Removal of Reynolds stickers*

Hi there,

I have 2 Cervelos....08 RS and 08 SLC-SL....will post pics soon. I purchased Reynolds 
DV46c clinchers for both bikes and was thinking of removing all of the stickers....your bike looks great. I believe stickers are under a clearcoat layer and was wondering whether you had any problem removing them...thanks in advance for your advice!!

Michael


----------



## edorwart

edorwart said:


> Here is my SLC-SL with Reynolds minus the stickers. They peel right off, no problem at all. There is no clear coat on the rims. Removing the stickers takes off 10 grams!


----------



## twain

That superprodigy is so damn cool.
How much does it really weigh?


----------



## mikeyhou

*My RS & SLC-SL*

First photo is my RS.... DA mostly, FSA slk light crank, Selle SMP evolution saddle, Reynolds dv46c clinchers, FSA k wing carbon bar and matching OS99 stem, Look keo classic pedals.









Second photo is my SLC-SL.... full SRAM Red, Fizik Arione carbon braided saddle, Look keo carbon pedals, EC90 SLX carbon bar, 3T rotundo stem, reynolds dv46c clinchers.


----------



## hoehnt

Questions:

Are there any issues with Campy Super Record 11 and the Soloist carbon? I havent seen one with 11 speed I dont think.

Where are the soloist carbon frames made?

Where is SRAM red made?


----------



## twain

*Reynold look sweet*

Great looking steeds. Those Reynolds really make them look awesome.
How much do the wheels weigh?


----------



## mikeyhou

twain said:


> Great looking steeds. Those Reynolds really make them look awesome.
> How much do the wheels weigh?


Twain,

Thanks....total weight for the set including DT hubs and skewers is 1455g.


----------



## California L33

hoehnt said:


> Questions:
> 
> Are there any issues with Campy Super Record 11 and the Soloist carbon? I havent seen one with 11 speed I dont think.
> 
> Where are the soloist carbon frames made?
> 
> Where is SRAM red made?


Only know the answer to one of those questions- All Cervelo carbon frames are made in China. (Their aluminum frame is made in Taiwan).


----------



## simplyhankk

hoehnt said:


> Questions:
> 
> Are there any issues with Campy Super Record 11 and the Soloist carbon? I havent seen one with 11 speed I dont think.
> 
> Where are the soloist carbon frames made?
> 
> Where is SRAM red made?




Sram products are made in Taiwan, along with Avid, Truactiv, ZF Zachs, as well as Zipp--they are all owned by Sram. Here's a a bit from Sram website: 

2002 
SRAM purchases RockShox on February 19, 2002. RockShox is the world's market leader in suspension fork and shock technology. Marketing and Sales are relocated to Chicago and Colorado Springs remains the home for RockShox product development. SRAM builds a state-of-the art production facility in Taichung, Taiwan and production starts in April. The first production fork rolls off the line in December.


2003 
Once again the Sea Otter Classic is powered by SRAM. Impulse Technology Triggers are launched at Sea Otter. The Triggers fulfill a need to offer customers shifting options and help to redefine shifting technology.

SRAM Sponsorship enters the road market for the first time with road cassettes and HollowPin chains. SRAM sponsors Team CSC, the sixth ranked UCI team in the world. CSC features Tyler Hamilton, who placed second in the 2002.Giro d' Italia. SRAM also sponsors 7 UP/Maxxis, Big Mat Auber 93, Relax Fuenlabrada, K2, and Jittery Joe's. On the mountain side SRAM sponsors TREK, Polo/RLX, T-Mobile (with RockShox), Steve Peat and Jeff Lenosky.

Tyler Hamilton, following wins at Liege-Bastonge-Liege and the Tour de Romandie, wins Stage 16 of the Tour de France. He becomes the 6th American to win a Tour stage, finishing 4th overall - even after breaking his collarbone in a Stage 1 crash.

2004 
SRAM purchases Avid on March 1, 2004. Avid is the world's market leader in hydraulic and mechanical disc brake design and manufacturing. Marketing and Sales are relocated to Chicago and Colorado Springs becomes the home for Avid product development.


----------



## ntnyln

*My S2*

51 cm S2. DA 7800 shifters, brakes and derailleurs with FSA K-Force Light Compact Crank. Ksyrium SL Premium wheels (those aren't it, but they look the same). 

I moved up from a Cannondale Synapse triple after about 5k miles (my first bike) and what a difference!

<a href="https://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/dburns91/?action=view&current=IMG_1000-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/dburns91/IMG_1000-1.jpg" border="0" alt="S2"></a>


----------



## c_warmath

same bike but i purchased a nice pair of race wheels as if reynolds assault were not enough.


----------



## Cheers!

mikeyhou said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have 2 Cervelos....08 RS and 08 SLC-SL....will post pics soon. I purchased Reynolds
> DV46c clinchers for both bikes and was thinking of removing all of the stickers....your bike looks great. I believe stickers are under a clearcoat layer and was wondering whether you had any problem removing them...thanks in advance for your advice!!
> 
> Michael


Hi Mike,

Sorry for the late reply. I just checked this thread. As of now you must have realized it is over top the clear coat. Just peel them off. 

Beautiful looking bikes you got there.


----------



## jpdigital

Here's my steed.
The build is as follows:

Cervelo S1 54cm
3T Funda Pro fork
2007 Campag Centaur brakes/ fr&rr derailleur/11-23 cassette
Campag Centaur Carbon Compact crankset
Record 10speed chain
Fizik Aliente saddle
Deda Zero100 handlebar & stem
Fizik Microtex tape
Speedplay Zero chromo pedals
full DT Swiss handbuild wheels as follows:
RR 1.1 rims front & rear
Aerolite spokes w/ alloy nipples
240 front hub
240 rear hub
laced: 28 radial front
32 radial non-drive side/ 3X drive side
Tacx Tao bottle cages


----------



## jpdigital

Here's my steed.
The build is as follows:

Cervelo S1 54cm
3T Funda Pro fork
2007 Campag Centaur brakes/ fr&rr derailleur/11-23 cassette
Campag Centaur Carbon Ultra Torque Compact crankset
2009 Campag Centaur shifters
Record 10speed chain
Fizik Aliente saddle
Deda Zero100 handlebar & stem
Fizik Microtex tape
Speedplay Zero chromo pedals
full DT Swiss handbuild wheels as follows:
RR 1.1 rims front & rear
Aerolite spokes w/ alloy nipples
240 front hub
340 rear hub
laced: 28 radial front
32 radial non-drive side/ 3X drive side
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Tacx Tao bottle cages


----------



## Mark H

08 RS
Full Red
FSA bars & stem
DT SWISS 1.2 wheels


----------



## ronbo613

Basic Team Soloist with a Fizik Aliante seat and some durable Ultegra/Mavic wheels. It's not a show bike; I got it to ride the backroads of Oregon and Washington. I live at 2000', work at 700', I ride it to work as well.


----------



## voodooguy

Hey, nice bike! Looking to pick one up by the end of the year, too. How do you like those DT wheels? I'm looking at 1.2 w/ 240s.


----------



## Mark H

voodooguy said:


> Hey, nice bike! Looking to pick one up by the end of the year, too. How do you like those DT wheels? I'm looking at 1.2 w/ 240s.


Thanks for the nice comment!! As for the wheels, I love them. Stiff, roll very smooth, and I think they look good on my bike.


----------



## Getoutandride

Took these today -


----------



## xiaop

hey, just wondering, what size is the bike?
and how tall are you? 

also where do you live and what is the postage cost within australia (ie to perth - WA)

thanks./-


----------



## mjdwyer23

Fresh out of the box pic, but recently sold:


----------



## C6Rider

*My P2C*

Ultegra drivetrain
Easton EC90 Aero tubulars
Continental Sprinter tires
Speedplay X2 pedals
VDO computer w/cadence

View attachment 164065


----------



## Quixote

Almost done, just waiting on the DA compact crank.


----------



## C6Rider

Quixote - that's some bike you have there! Can I ask why you want to switch to a compact crank? I have a compact crank on my P2C and want to switch to a standard crank. I have a 50/34 front chainring and an 11-23 cassette. Very rarely am I on the small front chain ring.


----------



## Quixote

A P2 should have a standard ring for sure, or larger  Did it come with a compact? I want the compact because this bike will be doing equal time between prairie flats and mountain courses.


----------



## doctor855

15.1 pounds, not bad for a 58cm frame with alloy stem, alloy bars, and heavy pedals.


----------



## C6Rider

I expected it to come with a standard crank / chainrings - somewhere in the range of 53 / 39. To my surprise it came with the 50/34 and 12-25 setup. I was spinning out badly on downhills so I changed the cassette to 11-23. Coming from a 52/42 and 11-21 setup, I was finding it very difficult to adjust.


----------



## 1stmh

My new R3.

Campy chorus 10 speed, new EA 90sl wheels. Rides sweet.


----------



## jpdigital

gorgeous bike!!!


----------



## ping771

*seat tube length on a 54cm R3 and Soloist or S2*

Just wanted to know for purposes of exposed seatpost what the seat tube length is from bb to top of seat collar on a 54cm R3 or S2. I think both have the same dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## ktorj

*Cervelo S1 2009*

I'm in need of some help. I'm doing a half-ironman in August and I haven't purchased a road bike. I have done previous Tri's on a mountain bike. I have wanted to purchase a road bike but I could never afford to purchase one, just finished grad school, that is at least in the intermediate level. Can someone please advise me on other bikes in this price range or just let me know what they think of the 2009 S1. Btw- i'm 6'4 and 220lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## twain

The S1 is an awesome all purpose bike, esp with the flippable seat post.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ltegra+SL&vendorCode=CERVELO&major=1&minor=35

The P1 tri bike is an absolutely screaming deal 
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...a+SL+Bike&vendorCode=CERVELO&major=1&minor=35

the alloy frames should be plenty beefy (but aero) for you.


----------



## ktorj

Thx! I've done some rsch but never found the excel sports review.


----------



## twain

Back in the day Tyler Hamilton won Liege on the S1 (ie, soloist team) I believe.


----------



## SIX:am

Finally finished building her up. First time Cervelo owner and I'm very impressed on how comfortable the ride is. Did about 65 miles on it last weekend with no issues at all. Just installed some Rotor Rings and will test it out this weekend and see how it feels. So far I'm loving this bike. Weighs 15.2lbs with all the goodies on it - size 54cm. 

I'm also building up a 2009 RS as a keeper. Will post pictures of that when I have enough money to buy a groupset.


----------



## krank

Great looking! What wheels are those?


----------



## messyparrot

What kind of brakes are those?
I never really saw back brakes look like that before, look very sharp.

Love to hear a review of that crank.


----------



## SIX:am

krank - The wheels are american classic 58 tubulars equipped with ceramic bearings from the factory. They weigh at 1390 grams according to their website. I was told that these are stiffer than the Zipp 404's and have the same carbon rims as Zipp. I love 'em so far. 

messyparrot - The brakes are Zero Gravity Negative G. They do look pretty sweet on the R3 in my opinion. I had Record Skeletons on there and I think they perform the same. Cranks are just your normal Campy Record with the Rotor Rings - 53/40. I did a 30 minute ride today with them and I didn't feel the difference between my old chainrings. I'll find out tomorrow on my Saturday 40 mile route.


----------



## miteemike3

Here's my R3 build:


Cervelo R3 frameset (51cm)
Easton EC90 Fork
Easton EC90 Seat Post
Easton EC90 Equipe Handlebars
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Stem
Sram Red Shifters
Sram Red Crankset
Sram Red Ceramic Bottom Bracket
Sram Red Brakes
Sram Red Front Derailleur
Sram Red Rear Derailleur
Sram 1090R Chain
Sram Red Powerdome 11-26 Cassette
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Topeak Carbon Bottle Cages
Mavic Ksyrium ES Wheelset

With all the above components, the bike weighs in a feather weight 14.9lbs with pedals. The Sram stuff is awesome and the ride quality of the frame speaks for itself  

<a href="https://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/?action=view&current=IMG_7437.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/IMG_7437.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/?action=view&current=IMG_7445.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/IMG_7445.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/?action=view&current=IMG_7438.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/miteemike3/Cervelo/IMG_7438.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## messyparrot

Six:am thanks a lot.

I went into my LBS and the guy had a sale on Negative Gravity brakes.....so I had to have them. I took the attached picture yesterday.

They are certainly a different feel than the Dura Ace brakes I had on there that's for sure.


----------



## SIX:am

messyparrot - Nice looking bike! Did you get a good deal on it? Everyone keeps saying that zero gravity brakes are a piece of crap because it does not brake well. I had Campy Record brakes and they feel the same. It's still giving me good stopping power and I weigh 180lbs. It's good in my book.


----------



## messyparrot

The ones I got are the negavite gavity ones if that makes a difference.

They brake fine but you really have to bring a good clamping grip for instant stopping, the first time I had to really stop I thought oh noooooo.  

But now that I have figured them out and I think they will be better for the type of riding I do (no mountains).

So you liking the Rotar rings?


----------



## SIX:am

messyparrot - I have the Negative G as well and I love them. I love how they look on my R3SL. I'm still trying to get the positive feel of the Rotor Rings. Everyone claims that it makes you faster, but the main purpose of this purchase was for my bad knee. So far I've had about 200 miles on them and they seem to work fine. I'll give it another 2 weeks before I change the setting to 2. Default setting is 3. Maybe by then I will notice the difference. I will keep you posted. I just like the look of it as well.


----------



## messyparrot

I like the look as well and seeing as how I am gonna swith out the FSA super light crank into my Team Soloist I am in the market for something else (not a fan of this crank).

I would like to use the new Chris King bottom bracket so it will be something compatible with that (still have figure it out).

So has it helped your knee so far?


----------



## SIX:am

messyparrot - Have you checked out the Zero Gravity crankset? They look sweet!!! I haven't really noticed if it's helping my knees or not. The last ride I did I kinda felt the oval shape of the ring. I'm gonna ride harder this weekend and see if I feel the difference. I do know that my knees are getting stronger. I'm just not sure if it's just me riding more or the rings are being helpful.


----------



## Nath8

*08 RS - Updated photos*

Just put new wheelset on the RS. Haven't had a chance to get out and try them yet. Hopefully tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## clanger1

Here is my stock RS I just got three days ago! Love it to death. After I ride on these wheels for a bit I will upgrade those. The saddle kinda sucks so that might be the first thing I update. Maybe a Fizik. 

Chris


----------



## MattSoutherden

Finally got remaining bits and finished the build yesterday. Took her out for a 65k ride this afternoon.Two words: Awe Some! 





























 RS, 61cm
 Full Dura-Ace 7900
 3T ARX Pro stem, Ergonova Team bars
 Lizard Skins DSP bar tape (this seems really good)
 Specialized S-Works seatpost (needed more setback than the Doric, and had this from old ride)
 Selle Italia SL-K Gel-Flow
 DT Swiss Mon Chasseral wheels


----------



## twain

Two words: BAD ASS. Dig the red pedals-nice accent.
The D/A cranks look awesome as well.
Nice work!


----------



## tuanmynsr

*Cervelo S2*

51cm Cervelo S2 frameset
SRAM Red shifters & Rear Derailleur
SRAM Red Crankset w/ Black Box Ceramic bottom bracket
Campagnolo Record FD 
Zero Gravity red N.E.R.D. brakeset
FSA Plasma integrated handlebar/stem
Selle San Marco Apside Carbon Superleggera Saddle
Bontrager Race XXX lite carbon clinchers
Bontrager Race X lite tires
Look Keo Carbon/Ti pedals
Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Cages

Bike weight with the Garmin 305, cages, and pedal is about 14.7 lbs
View attachment 173669


with Zipp 303/404 clinchers
View attachment 173671


----------



## otoman

@mattsoutherden:
nice photography skills, bro! Those are some sharp looking pics. Oh yeah, the bike is sweet too.

Seriously, everyone should take pics like this. No saddle bag, no lights, bike is clean, fresh bartape, clean chain, in the big ring, good light. Nice. Just lose the bottles next time ;-)


----------



## MattSoutherden

otoman said:


> @mattsoutherden:
> nice photography skills, bro! Those are some sharp looking pics. Oh yeah, the bike is sweet too.


Thanks, oto. 

They should be sharp; D700, Nikkor 24-70. Photography is the other thing my wife despairs of me spending money on.


----------



## John Kuhl

After I got all the road bikes I wanted I started in
with the mountain bikes. My wife is to through with
me now. The only thing I have going is I do ride
every one of them. Nice build Matt, looks good.

Best, John


----------



## MattSoutherden

John Kuhl said:


> After I got all the road bikes I wanted I started in
> with the mountain bikes. My wife is to through with
> me now.


That was next in my plan of action. I used to have an Orange O2 until it was stolen a few years back. Things have taken a slight hit though, as I lost my job just after I bought the Cervelo. 



John Kuhl said:


> The only thing I have going is I do ride
> every one of them.


My sentiments exactly. I could be out spending it all on strippers and booze instead!


----------



## voodooguy

Nice looking ride. I'm thinking for me, I may be between a 54 and a 51..I've done all the measurements, but I sat on a 54 and walked away thinking that. I'm curious, what are some of your measurements: inseam to the floor, arm length, total height? thanks


----------



## otoman

This 2009 Cervelo R3 is hung with Campagnolo Record 11 drivetrain with the exception of a Super Record 11 speed crankset. The reason for the Super Record crankset is that I have freakishly long legs, requiring a 180mm crankarm. Only Super Record came in this length. The ceramic bearings are superb. When the first crankarm was installed, it swung like a pendulum at the bottom. That’s something you’ll never see with other companies offerings. The Campagnolo components work perfectly, of course. The new lever shape is extremely comfortable and ergonomic, fitting the hand nicely. The shift lever and button are easy to reach in the drops as well as on the hoods. The 3 cog downshift and 5 cog upshift are wonderful – I don’t know how I did without it on my old Dura Ace bike. I run an 11-25 casette. This is a very versatile cassette that I use for both training and racing. The only extra is a K-Edge Chaincatcher. Much more elegant than a Deda Dog Fang, it is 50 grams of race-saving security.

The cockpit consists of 3T ARX stem and 3T Ergosum bar. The bar is a short drop bar – I have been very pleased with it. It allows a slightly lower position when on the hoods because the reach to the drops is not as severe as standard ergonomic bars. The gentle curve allows multiple positions on the drops as well. It is definitely a new favorite bar.

My wheels are Zipp 404’s. These are amazing wheels and the workhorse of the Zipp line. They are light and look as fast as they roll. I have an original Zipp tubular tire on the front that is still going strong after 2+ seasons of race only use. It is really a Vittoria Evo CX with a Zipp badge. The rear tubular is a Veloflex Carbon. These are very nice rolling, grip very well in both wet and dry and have yet to puncture (knock on wood).

Finally, the pedals are Speedplay X-1’s. The Speedplays are a racers dream as you can do the ol’ no-look stomp and your off while everyone else is fumbling with their Looks, Shimanos and Times. They are light and very serviceable with a grease port on the outside edge, accessed after removing a small screw. Some may not like the 37 degrees of float on the X-series pedals. It is a bit different initially, but what it uncovers is the biomechanical deficiencies of your pedal stroke. Everyone agrees that the knee should travel straight up and down during the pedaling action. What should keep the knee traveling in two dimensions are the glutes, hip abductors and adductors. One should not rely on the pedal locking the foot into a certain angle. 


Full Specifications:
Frame: 2009 Cervelo R3, 58cm
Fork: 2009 3T Funda
Critical measurements
Rider's height: 6' 3"; Weight: 174lb 
Top tube length: 580mm (virtual)
Front brake: Campagnolo Record 
Rear brake: Campagnolo Record 
Brake Pads: Swissstop Yellow King
Brake/Shift levers: Campagnolo Record 11s 
Front derailleur: Campagnolo Record 11s 
Rear derailleur: Campagnolo Record 11s 
Cassette: Campagnolo Record 11s, 11-25T 
Chain: Campagnolo Record Ultra Narrow 11s 
Crankset: Campagnolo Super Record Carbon 11s, 180mm, 53/39T 
Bottom bracket: Campagnolo Super Record 
Wheelset: 2005 Zipp 404 tubular
Front tire: Zipp Tangente 22mm tubular 
Rear tire: Veloflex Carbon 23mm tubular 
Bars: 3T Ergosum 44cm (c-c) 
Stem: 3T ARX, 100mm 
Headset: Cane Creek ISLT integrated 
Tape/grip: Bontrager cork gel tape
Pedals: Speedplay X-1 
Seat post: 3T Doric Team, 27.2mm diameter 
Saddle: Selle San Marco Aspide
Bottle cages: Winwood Carbon
Computer: Cyclops PowerTap headunit 
Other accessories: Zipp Ti Skewers; K-Edge Chaincatcher
Total bike weight: 14.1 lbs as shown, confirmed.


----------



## jpdigital

*WOW!!!*:eek6:


----------



## voodooguy

Sweet...


----------



## SROC3

*My Awesome S1!!!! *

I just got her mid August....ahhhh....what a ride, what a bike, what a ride  So far she's stock w/ speedplay pedals and Arundel sideloader cages (you gotta get these). My up and coming upgrades will be Easton or HED Ardenne wheels, Rotor Crankset and ceramic BB, Yokozuna cables and a power meter upgrade for my Polar CS600.

Enjoy the Pics!!!


----------



## Quixote

S2, done... for now. Well, maybe some KCNC skewers.



Dura-Ace 7900

Compact 50/34 crank

FSA SL-K compact bar

painted 3t logo

Reynolds SDV66Ts

Specialized Toupe

Nokon cables

Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals

14.7lbs as shown


----------



## twain

That is totally sweet. Damn, the crank looks awesome with the rest of the color scheme.
That truly looks fast standing still.
We'll done!


----------



## veloci1

here is my project. 2007 SL TEam, sandblasted and ceramic coated in black. i need to put on the Cervelo stickers in matte black, black saddle and a Alpha Q GS-30 fork. 
tell me what you think.


----------



## Quixote

Looks like you're going in the right direction. Nice n' stealthy! One question, do you always ride with your saddle slammed back?


----------



## veloci1

no, the saddle moved during my short ride. i just wanted to share the images. i am waiting for the fork and saddle right now.

thanks


----------



## jpdigital

Beautiful & very well put together. How much trouble was it to get it sandblasted & coated? Also, everthing esle is black, but sup wit da white saddle?!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## veloci1

i know, i know! that saddle looks aweful there. i am just waiting for the black one.

Sandblasting that Silver and red ugly theme was no trouble at all for the person that did this. he said it all came out really easy. the Ceramic coat is bullet proof. it is so hard and light. i saved almost 100 grams compared to the powder coated paint.

i will post more pictures once i get the stickers on and the black saddle.


----------



## Getoutandride

Quixote said:


> S2, done... for now. Well, maybe some KCNC skewers.
> 
> 
> 
> Dura-Ace 7900
> 
> Compact 50/34 crank
> 
> FSA SL-K compact bar
> 
> painted 3t logo
> 
> Reynolds SDV66Ts
> 
> Specialized Toupe
> 
> Nokon cables
> 
> Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals
> 
> 14.7lbs as shown



Beautiful photography - very nice soloist too!


----------



## billyidol

2008 Cervelo R3
Dura Ace Groupo
Look Keo Sprint White
Fizik Antares Saddle
Red Hudz
Bontrager Bar Tape
Easton Vista SL wheels


----------



## veloci1

Here we go!! just missing the new Alpha Q GS30 fork. i might end up clear coating the GS30 with matte clear coat so it matches the bike a little better.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

Here is my bike!
61cm
Full Campy Record
Edge 1.68 clincher rims 1480 grams


----------



## jpdigital

Zen Cyclery said:


> Here is my bike!
> 61cm
> Full Campy Record
> Edge 1.68 clincher rims 1480 grams


Beautiful bike, but....

We need more pictures of the wheels!!!


----------



## Kenacycle

The new addition


----------



## Tommy Walker

*My RS*

It's exactly 2 weeks old and I now have 100 miles on it


----------



## nismosr

*07 R3 on the way ..*

I got a good deal on this 07 R3 which im in the process of building .. few pictures.


----------



## nismosr

She's almost done minus the bartape leaning towards just black .. 15.5 lbs without the bartape.


----------



## 007david

I got tired of riding TT everywhere, so I decided to change things around a bit. In the process I dropped nearly 2 lbs off the bike given that I think I had the heaviest aerobar setup on earth.

The only downside is that the 650s get some odd looks and trying to get a climbing wheelset is a bit more difficult. Then again I'm pretty sure I can keep the Easton rims and rebuild them with lighter spokes and a lighter hub and do it on the cheap.


----------



## twain

Sweet! I have a Scott Plasma and put drop bars on it (after watching the Giro) in anticipation for a hilly/twisty triathlon. It's awesome.
Put on a set of hed clip ons - 350 grams - and your good to go TT-wise


----------



## SIX:am

Just updated my bartape and saddle to black.

Before
<a href="https://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/Cycling/?action=view&current=DSCN0456.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/Cycling/DSCN0456.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

After
<a href="https://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/?action=view&current=IMG_0960.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/IMG_0960.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Damn the Giro ed. is sweet!!!


----------



## SIX:am

Thanks!


----------



## SROC3

*Updated Pics of My S1 *

Enjoy!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualitypicz/4197847749/in/set-72157623032478552/


----------



## jpdigital

*My replacement Cervélo.*

I had an S1 and loved it, but always wished I could've had one with the anodized finish. I fell in love with the Soloist when I first layed eyes on the anodized black finish.

Fast forward a few months. I moved out of state. I go back to the LBS I bought mine from when I visited Richmond for a week. First thing I layed eyes in when I walk in was a NOS anodized gray finish built up sitting on the showroom floor they were using as a demo. I was able to swap bikes, here's the new (old) one....


----------



## gogreen18

needs tape and fork cut and braze on deraileur

stem too short??? 90mm on a 51cm frame


----------



## twain

SROC3-Sweet TRP brakes! And the Ultegra crank is f'in hot. I think it's the best looking crank out there, price no object. Better looking than D/A for sure.

Nice build!


----------



## campled

*Moved up one "P"*

Very happy with the move from P3.
Well worth it!


----------



## jackattack

nice ride nismosr...really nice.

Guys I am a new Cervelo owner..takinfg my time to build it....so excited!!!!


----------



## jackattack

I don't know if I am going to keep that fork, i am not too frilled about it?
3t might look better.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice bike, I like my R3 alot.


----------



## nismosr

picture update ... snow still on the ground ..


----------



## Kenacycle

Looks like a great start Jackattack.. Yes a 3T fork would match much better


----------



## laivtec

2008 51cm Cervelo RS

-Full Dura Ace 7800 group
-Dura Ace 7850 24CL clinchers
-Fizik Aliante Carbon saddle
-Michelin Pro3 tires

View attachment 186831


----------



## jezphil

Cervelo R3 with Dura Ace 7900/ 3T Rotundo Ltd/ Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels/ Selle Italia SLR Team Gel saddle


----------



## jackattack

still waiting for a few parts... but so far here is the beast
as is 5.6kg should be around 6.3kg when completed.


----------



## one80

Looks great jezphil, I really like the '10 colours.


----------



## jezphil

Thanks one80. It's weighing in at 6.7kg.


----------



## voodooguy

*My Mail-Order Bride*

Finally! 2009 Cervelo RS, Campy Chorus 11; DT Swiss 1.2 w/ 240s; 32/32 w/ Comp spokes; Thomson post and stem; Deda Fluida handle bar; SMP Evolution seat; Ultegra pedals. She rides incredibily!

Edit: 18lbs w/ cages and empty saddle bag


----------



## jezphil

Silver bar tape - nice touch with the RS frame.


----------



## voodooguy

Thank you.


----------



## mtpotr

Here is a 2009 S2 that I just finished building up. It is full SRAM Red, FSA K-Force Ti crank and K-Wing bars, Ksyrium Anniversary Edition Wheels, Fizik saddle, KEO carbon pedals and Zero Gravity brakes. It is exactly 15 lbs with pedals. Not bad. The bike is great up and down the mountains.


----------



## cxwrench

My '09 S2...mostly SRAM, TRP brakes, Enduro bb, PRO bars...i built the wheels, Shimano hubs, Velocity Aeroheads w/ Stans tubeless kit & Hutchinson Fusion. Don't forget the K-Edge!


----------



## cervelo-van

My new Cervelo P2C I picked up today. 2009 model with DuraAce. I have one of my sets of HED Ardennes Flamme Rouge on it. First Tri bike.


----------



## gsxrawd

had this for a while now. Alum P3










Now my P3 has a partner 
S2 w/7900 Dura Ace


----------



## Quixote

Is that a custom paint job on the P3?


----------



## gsxrawd

the original color was red/white. I stripped all the paint off, polished it and then anodized it.



Quixote said:


> Is that a custom paint job on the P3?


----------



## campled

Hi Quixote. Yes it is. Had it doen by a local painter here in the Philippines. Had my 3T Ventus painted as well.


----------



## campled

*Soloist from road set-up to tri*

Loved it as a road bike, love it even better as a tri bike.
3T Zefiro with modified straight bars.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

God I love the S2's and the (older, similiar scheme) carbon Soloists.

With deep section wheels the scream SPEED WEAPON!


----------



## pjoien

here is mine 09 S2 with force and some cane creeks picked up cheap on ebay.

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz10/pjoien/DSCN0526.jpg?t=1266726580[/IMG]


----------



## tuanmynsr

*Cervelo S2 update with Zipp 606*

Here is an updated pic of my Cervelo S2 with Zipp 606


----------



## EurotrashGLi

2007 Soloist Carbon / Dura Ace 7800 / FSA Crank / 2010 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL


----------



## WhyRun

*My 2009 - R3*

My R3 - Force '10 - EA90 SLX

Sorry, picture is pretty crappy but you get the idea.


----------



## WhyRun

Ha. Bike and I got hit on our second ride. Coming soon, crash replacement 2010 R3... Lame!


----------



## MattSoutherden

WhyRun said:


> Ha. Bike and I got hit on our second ride. Coming soon, crash replacement 2010 R3... Lame!


Whoa. Hope you're ok?

Maybe the driver took offence to that bar tape?


----------



## WhyRun

Yes, unfortunately there will be no green bar tape on my new R3. However, after 33 days, I'm nearly back to having my R3!!! Picking it up this weekend!


----------



## twoeee

*My S3 Olympic*

Just wanted to share a pic of my S3 Olympic at the top of one of Melbournes favourite climbs - Arthur's Seat


----------



## Kenacycle

twoeee said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my S3 Olympic at the top of one of Melbournes favourite climbs - Arthur's Seat



Beautiful! thanks for sharing. What size is your frame?


----------



## twoeee

Its a 51cm with 2010 SRAM Force


----------



## C6Rider

*Beautiful...bike and view*



twoeee said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my S3 Olympic at the top of one of Melbournes favourite climbs - Arthur's Seat


Thanks for sharing. My wife's family lives in Melbourne, Frankston, Sydney and Perth, so I've been fortunate enought to visit Australia 4X over the past 20 years. I'm sure I was up to Arthur's Seat, but without my camera. I've ridden mainly in Melbourne, and tried to race the Safety Beach duathlon in 1998, but it was canceled due to poor weather. It was extremely cool and windy that day - I think a couple of Sydney to Hobart racers died that day.


----------



## WhyRun

*Crash Replaced*

<img src=https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9274/img0002ea.jpg>

So I finally got it back. The wheels will be replaced with Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's on Monday. Otherwise, I finally can ride my baby again. I really liked the 2009 frame, but I guess I'll have to live with this... and learn to avoid getting hit!

Anyone need a 2009 3T Funda Pro white folk to replace the EA 90 SLX? It was 100% undamaged and for some reason they let me keep it... I also have the 2010 3T Doric Team seat post w/ set back. I like my non-setback better.


----------



## WhyRun

*New Wheels*

The EA90SLX will go on a different bike.

Now complete. Added some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs
<img src=https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7430/img0018vc.jpg>


----------



## mr_132

*Soloist Carbon*

My Baby: Dura Ace 7800 except for the Ultegra crank. Custom Wheelset (Kinlin xr300, Sapim cxray spokes, WI H2 hubs) . Speedplay pedals didn't work out for me so the old Dura Ace have been put back and she's currently rocking a Brooks Swallow as we did a century ride this weekend.

Hopefully a picture will magically appear below


----------



## gagallon

*My Cervélo R3*

Your name is Carla and I am very happy with my new bike


----------



## gagallon

*My Cervélo R3*

Your name is Carla and I am very happy with my new bike 
(ultegra 6700: Groupset, pedals and wheels)


----------



## Kenacycle

My R3 has gone thru various parts changes over the 3 years.. Here is the most recent pic as well as the S3


----------



## ralph1

WhyRun said:


> The EA90SLX will go on a different bike.
> 
> Now complete. Added some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs
> <img src=https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7430/img0018vc.jpg>


Nice bike, have you thought about putting the white Mavic stickers on the wheels?:idea: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## kronis

how do you mount the edge 500 ?


----------



## Kenacycle

kronis said:


> how do you mount the edge 500 ?


with something like this http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/FSAQMWL3


----------



## kronis

that looks good. thanks.


----------



## WhyRun

You certainly have a good point. I need to look into which sticker set would look best on the wheels. I wish Continental still made the GP4000 white tire that was a SE last year. I knew I should have bought every pair manufactured...


----------



## ralph1

WhyRun said:


> You certainly have a good point. I need to look into which sticker set would look best on the wheels. I wish Continental still made the GP4000 white tire that was a SE last year. I knew I should have bought every pair manufactured...


Try this one, I have the same wheels and will be removing the yellow stickers and replacing them with white ones.:thumbsup: 

This is my frame I am waiting on.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## balatoe

*Here is my 2009 Cervelo S2*

I built it up late last year and ordered a set of Hed Jet 4 four months ago. The wheels finally arrived at the door yesterday.


----------



## jezphil

*2010 Cervelo R3 SL*

Dura Ace 7900
Fulcrum Racing Zeros
Fizik Arione CX Carbon braided saddle
3T Rotundo LTD Carbon handlebars, stem and seat post
Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals
Scwalbe Ultremo tyres
Specialized S-Works Carbon Rib Cages
Garmin Edge 705

Weighing in at an, er... illegal 6.6kg.

For road racing, crits, sportives in the UK, plus the Marmotte later this year.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

jezphil - just me, but I would have saved some coin, upped the crash resistance and upped the weight (to the legal 6.8) and gone with the 3T alloy versions of.


----------



## jezphil

TP- yeah, a fair point re carbon bars and I did think about this before purchasing, but in the end I wanted to go superlight, even if under 6.8kg :wink5: These bars have already been tested with a big impact and survived. I was in a race (Goodwood Motor Circuit UK) where everyone was jostling for position on the penultimate corner and a guy went down right in front of me. In the pile-up, my bars hit the road with such a high impact that it took a big chunk out of one of the rubber brake hoods and scuffed the other. So they took a real bashing. I took the bar tape off to check for cracks and the bars were fine (unlike my ribs). There are battle scars on the saddle, but fortunately the frame is unmarked and I've since replaced the rubber hoods. Don't get me wrong - I'm not claiming these carbon bars are crash-proof - they're not - but they're also not as brittle as some of the forums would have you believe. A different angle of impact might have been more terminal, but I'm impressed with their durability so far.


----------



## WhyRun

You know, you could ditch the superlight tub3s, and tires and put on something a few grams heavier like some Conti GP 4000 S and nudge up the weight without harming performance... either way, great bike


----------



## jezphil

Thanks WhyRun. They're already Ultremo clinchers - I'm too hamfisted for tubs.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

You race with a sub 6.8kg bike then?


----------



## WhyRun

I was suggesting go the otherway. The tires you are running are superlight tires if I'm not mistaken in the 180-190 gram range? The Continential GP 4000S (clincher) are actually about 30 grams heavier each, about 225 for a 700x23. The GPs are awesome though, you would surely not lose any performance, but you could push the weight up just enough to get a legal bike.


----------



## jezphil

WhyRun - yes, makes sense. Those Conti 4000s are a nice option. I'm using them on my other bike (a Look 555) and they are pretty good.


----------



## ralph1

cxwrench said:


> My '09 S2...mostly SRAM, TRP brakes, Enduro bb, PRO bars...i built the wheels, Shimano hubs, Velocity Aeroheads w/ Stans tubeless kit & Hutchinson Fusion. Don't forget the K-Edge!


Tim,

Where did you get your name decal done?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## jermso




----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Rollo's Red Ride*

have wanted one of these for over two years. Don't worry, I still have my Moots SL, I left it in Belgium this spring with a friend.


----------



## ralph1

Here is my new one completed.



cheers

Ralph


----------



## jezphil

Rollo Tommassi said:


> have wanted one of these for over two years. Don't worry, I still have my Moots SL, I left it in Belgium this spring with a friend.


The white bars and hoods are really neat. Awesome.


----------



## porterhouse

It took me a few weeks but I finally finished gathering parts and assembled my new build last week, 56 R3SL!


----------



## SROC3

*CERVELO S1 - Updated PICS*

- FSA COmpact Carbon Bars
- Ultegra 7800 drivetrain
- Ultegra 7900 Crank
- SRAM RED Cassette
- KCNC Skewers
- Easton EC90 SL Carbon Clinchers
- TRP R960 - Red Anodized

Enjoy! - http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualitypicz/sets/72157624178607596/


----------



## jezphil

*My Cervelo used in anger...*

2010 Cervelo R3 SL racing at Goodwood, UK


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Anyone weigh the bike....


----------



## jezphil

Tinea Pedis said:


> Anyone weigh the bike....


It's okay - the electric motor has brought it up to 6.8kg :cornut:


----------



## Tim Red Beard

*My new RS (Leftover)*

Here is my new RS that I got as a left over this year, paid $2400 with everything including a fitting, Look Keo Max 2 pedals, flat kit, new saddle, saddle bag & new wheels.

I think I got it for a decent price it has Ultegra all around. I added a Garmin Edge 500 with cadence and heart rate. Doing my first Cancer Ride on Saturday in Connecticut.

Should be an awesome smooth ride, I gotta say this bike is amazing sucks up all the road vibrations and bumps carbon is where it's at I gotta say. I'm getting some new wheels made some Mavic Open Pro's w/ 32 in the front and 36 in the back.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

jezphil said:


> It's okay - the electric motor has brought it up to 6.8kg :cornut:


LOL!

I'll pay that one :lol:


----------



## customsteel

Is that a 58 or 61????


----------



## Tim Red Beard

customsteel said:


> Is that a 58 or 61????


It's a 61...I was trying out 58's but when I went to my LBS they have a certified fitter there and his suggestion was a 61 due to the length of my legs, I'm 6'2" tall, after I rode it I got a fitting there and it fits me perfect now. Such a comfortable ride.


----------



## Kwantani

2008 R3 51cm. Just having fun with my new found studio skills...


----------



## SROC3

nice....but try it without the baggie  Looks way better like that


----------



## ping771

Kwantani:

Nice bike, but SROC3 is right. Lose the saddle bag. What do you have sticking out, a scroll? Hyuck, hyuck...


----------



## em3

Try it without the toolbag, without the stand and place your chain on big ring little cog combo. Then, get the whole bike in the frame.
EM3


----------



## hoosierinpa

*New R3*

I just recently purchased a 2009 R3 with SRAM Force group. I sold my Litespeed Classic with Campy Chorus 10 speed and was a little worried that I would be sorry. After 3 rides on the R3, I can say that I absolutely made the right choice. I'm 3-5 mph faster on the flats with the same effort and the weight of the R3 makes climbing seem easier. 

Major thanks to Glen and his staff at Big Bang Bikes in Pittsburgh. If you're ever in the area, stop in and see him.


----------



## T K

@kwantani: I'm not quite sure how I feel about your bike. Maybe if you posted another 50 pics I could get a better idea. Thanks.  
Thank you all for continuing my Cervelo lust. One of these days. sigh......


----------



## RACE-PACE

2010 S2 - Ultegra, Hope, PRO, Fizik


----------



## truble930

RACE-PACE said:


> 2010 S2 - Ultegra, Hope, PRO, Fizik



Wow...beautiful!!!


----------



## ralph1

Hi all,

Things have been slow in the Cervelo forum of late so I thought I would post some updated pics of my new steed. Some pics with my ESs and Cosmic Carbones. Thoughts everyone? It tips the scales at 7.1kg with the ESs on, not bad for a 61cm.

I luv the look of the S2 above mine!! Nice photo as well, it really shows off the bike great.

I went for a 50k ride on the Cosmics yesterday, geez they roll soooo nice, I had forgotten how much I like these wheels.......I will have to use them more often.
At one stage during the ride I entered a freeway with a tailwind, I was doing 52kph, I was thinking this is easy, I dropped to the 11 cog and was doing 62kph in no time at all!! This lasted for a K or 2 before dropping back to 50 odd kph....all in all a good day on the bike.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Tim Red Beard

*My Updated 2008 RS*

Here are some updated pictures of my bike with the following upgrades in place:

Wheel set - DT Swiss TK7.1's 36/36 - ProRace 3's - 23 front / 25 back.
Carbon Fiber bottle holders - eBay special they hold great!!
Carbon Firber Handlebars - eBay special they are so much more ergonomically friendly then my other 3T bars. New Cerverlo CSC white bar tape for looks.

That's all for now, I think she's perfect and is riding amazing, I love her to death!


----------



## twain

Nice build!
Those "ebay" water bottle cages are awesome. 25 grams and they hold on great.


----------



## nismosr

*update*

New Upgrades on the 07 R3, switched to compact and shorter arms 170mm.



















Rotor S1 Stem


----------



## 103

Just picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Really cannot say I've seen an SMP like that before?? But did try one of their more 'regular' shaped saddles the other day and did like it.

S2 with those wheels = big win mate! Very nice!


----------



## Ghost234

Here is my baby.


----------



## ntb1001

I just got my S2. I had it built with Campy Record 11 and Campy Eurus wheels. I can't believe how great this bike feels.


----------



## Kenacycle

I am selling my S3 TdF edition frameset if anyone is interested

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260654634173&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## edorwart

61 CM SLC-SL

Alpha-Q GS20 Fork

Zipp SL Bars

Extralite Road OS 110mm

Cane Creek SoloS IS Headset

THM Clavicula Crank

50 - 36 Specialities TA Rings

Tune Chainring Bolts

KMC X10SL Chain

SRAM Red Shifters

SRAM Red Rear Derailleur

Shimano FD-7900 Front Derailleur

Ciamillo Negative G-SL Brakes with Zipp Carbon / Carbon Pads.

Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio saddle.

Zipp Carbon Bottle Cages.

Look Keo Blade Pedals.

KCNC Titanium Skewers

SRAM Superlight Bar Tape

Hudz Brake hoods.

Cateye Micro Wireless Computer

Edge 1.45 Tubular front rim on Elf hub / 18 Sapim CX-Rays

Edge 1.45 Tubular rear rim on Zipp 182 hub / 24 Sapim CX-Rays

Vittoria 320 TPI Corsa Evo CX Tires

SRAM Red 11-25 Cassette

Blackburn Airstik SL Carbon pump

13.02 Pounds complete as shown.

12..84 Pounds with pump and computer head removed.


----------



## twain

*Nice job!*



edorwart said:


> 61 CM SLC-SL


Sub 13 pounds in a 61? AWESOME.


----------



## edorwart

twain said:


> Sub 13 pounds in a 61? AWESOME.


Thank you, and I would say its not "fragile" either. No carbon fiber chainrings, jockey wheels, hubs, etc.


----------



## Ghost234

Your chain looks like it might be a little short. But that does look like a very expensive build.


----------



## edorwart

Ghost234 said:


> Your chain looks like it might be a little short. But that does look like a very expensive build.


It is 1 link shorter than reccomended but I never go Big / Big combination so it works fine for me.


----------



## joker70

*Look what I found!*

A 2004 Superprodigy to be a nice companion to my '08 P2C! 
It was totally an impulse buy but she was only ridden a handfull of times.
I feel like I got a deal for $500!


----------



## pagey

My 2009 S2 
Just finished the build

SRAM Force Groupset
3T Team finishing kit
Fizik Arione saddle
Shimano RS80 wheelset

LOVE IT!


----------



## Local Hero

Not mine but I'm racing on it tomorrow.


----------



## pagey

Just finisheed the build


----------



## rezenclowd3

Just bought it yesterday, the angle of the shot makes the handlebars look tilted up, but they are not:


----------



## jackattack

here is my beast
all fsa k force light, ceramic BB, sram force 2010.
nice ride.


----------



## twain

*That is so sweet!*

$500=steal

I wish Cervelo would keep making them


----------



## Ghostcode

edorwart said:


> 61 CM SLC-SL
> 
> 13.02 Pounds complete as shown.
> 
> 12.84 Pounds with pump and computer head removed.


If you don't mind me asking edorwart, I'd be curious to see a price/breakdown, I wonder how much your entire project costed you. Very impressive bike. I bow to the Dark Lord.


----------



## Michael_B

Newly-acquired RS/Ultegra with Dura Ace wheels:










Michael.


----------



## 103

Very nice!


----------



## simonaway427

Just picked it up today


----------



## rezenclowd3

Did you do a custom build? Looks nice BTW, much better pic than mine. Each time I go out to ride, I am so very stoked to be on the S1.


----------



## simonaway427

rezenclowd3 said:


> Did you do a custom build? Looks nice BTW, much better pic than mine. Each time I go out to ride, I am so very stoked to be on the S1.


Nothing "custom" really. Just changed out the stem to a longer one (110mm) during my fitting, and I'm using the Soul 3.0SL wheelset from my CX bike. The Shimano wheelset went on my CX bike.

Other than that, identical to yours.


----------



## holdsworthy

*Cervelo RS*

Campagnolo Athena Carbon 11 speed, Campag Scirocco wheels, Conti 4000s, Easton carbon stem, Fizik Aliante, carbon cages, Shimano pedals


----------



## ralph1

*Updates to R3-SL*

Hi all I am pleased to anounce some wheel updates to my steed, I bought some second hand 2010 Cosmic Carbones off Flea-Bay, I had an older 2005/6 set (the yellow decal ones) and I weighed the new ones before I changed them, to my suprise the new set is 60 gms heavier by my scales....... :mad2: 

But they look better.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## j4son

picked up this frame a few months ago and recently built it up to this :thumbsup:


----------



## bentley07

Size 51 S3. Unfinished, thinking of selling it. please PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## Kenacycle

what are you thinking of getting next? I sold my S3 TdF month and a half ago and got a Colnago EPS.


----------



## MattSoutherden

Updated pic from a few months ago.










New wheels: PowerTap SL+ and Tune Mig 70 laced to Kinlin 300 with black CX-Rays. Shod with Vittoria Open Pave.

Wheels built up by Derek McLay (www.wheelsmith.co.uk). Great guy, great service , awesome wheels. 

Selle SMP Evolution saddle

Dura-ace pedals

Took the pic while I was out doing some hill repeats in Epping Forest. Which must have payed off, as I won the club hill climb a couple of weeks back. 

And here are a couple from September when I was cycling in Snowdonia. These were taken on the approach to, and on, the Bwlch-y-Groes; the highest paved pass in Wales.

After the 25% appetiser, it levels out to a mere 10% before the mile long section of over 15%. With some more 25% sections tacked on before the top. Ouch!



















Matt.


----------



## ralph1

*R3-SL (another update)*

2 weeks and not a post in the Cervelo forum, everybody must be out riding!!! good on ya.

Here is another pic of the steed with some recently purchased Dura Ace 7850 CL wheels. Went for a 50k hill ride today, appart from a tight rear hub all is good.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## pagey

Here's my pride and joy


----------



## holdsworthy

*what price carbon???*

Thought I'd pop on the scales with the bikes to see what's what, 

Cervelo RS ; Campy athena carbon 11 spd: 8.5kg 
Colnago super; Columbus SL, Campage athena /mirage 8 spd: 9.8kg 
Olagnero Columbus Gara, Shimano EX/105: 10.0kg 
Rossin Team Shimano ( with mudguards) , 
Columbus Aelle, Shimano 600/DA 10.5kg 



Cervelo £3k+ 
Steelies £400-£600 each incl refurbs. 


So is it worth it? carbon bikes? knitted soot?? 


Comments on a postcard please


----------



## ralph1

MattSoutherden said:


> Updated pic from a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels: PowerTap SL+ and Tune Mig 70 laced to Kinlin 300 with black CX-Rays. Shod with Vittoria Open Pave.
> 
> Wheels built up by Derek McLay (www.wheelsmith.co.uk). Great guy, great service , awesome wheels.
> 
> Selle SMP Evolution saddle
> 
> Dura-ace pedals
> 
> Took the pic while I was out doing some hill repeats in Epping Forest. Which must have payed off, as I won the club hill climb a couple of weeks back.
> 
> And here are a couple from September when I was cycling in Snowdonia. These were taken on the approach to, and on, the Bwlch-y-Groes; the highest paved pass in Wales.
> 
> After the 25% appetiser, it levels out to a mere 10% before the mile long section of over 15%. With some more 25% sections tacked on before the top. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt.


That last pic is a sweet looking place to ride.


----------



## MattSoutherden

ralph1 said:


> That last pic is sweet looking place to ride.


It does look nice now. But when you've just come up from the valley, it's all 4 letter words!

It's a totally leg busting ascent. It's just so relentlessly steep. Even with a 34/26 I was practically at a standstill from about 1/2 way up, even though I was putting out the best part of 400W for 15 minutes.


----------



## nismosr

Here's mine from this morning ride.


----------



## j4son

new wheelset, bar tape, and saddle


----------



## ky3000

Justt thought I would make my contribution to this thread. I love my 2009 RS.


----------



## SIX:am

On my way out for some 30 degree weather here in Houston. It's gonna be niiiiiice. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379389500/" title="Cervelo Reynolds Blacked Out by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5379389500_29bb48c5c2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Cervelo Reynolds Blacked Out" /></a>


----------



## em3

Six:AM, where did you get the stealth black Reynolds decals for your wheels? Really cool.
EM3


----------



## SIX:am

EM3 - I make the decals myself. Email me at [email protected] if you need more info.


----------



## agegroupracer

Tried out new wheels and a seat today...


----------



## SIX:am

I know some of owners are running Campy and I've noticed with some of the guys that I ride with have shoe rub on their cranks which is one of my biggest pet peeves. So I decided to take matter into my own hands. If you guys are interested, I've been making clear protective film for Campy cranksets so far. Email me if you are interested - [email protected]

The blue sticker is just for show purposes only since the clear is kinda hard to capture on camera.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416387003/" title="DSC09409 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5055/5416387003_5c20ee14ec_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09409" /></a>


----------



## 2002

Cervelo RS / Dura Ace 7900 / Cosmic Carbone Ultimate










Would like to thank SIX:am for a nice build. One of the best private bike tuner in our neighborhood.


----------



## ralph1

Those naked Cosmics look sweeeett!!! it makes me want to do the same to mine, nice build.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## twain

The RS has to be the best value in the 'velo line. You can get them built up w/Ultegra for around $3k. Friggin amazing. Pretty much the best all around bike ever. And the silver/black looks sweet!


----------



## 2002

Thanks Ralph. Just wanted a stealth looking wheelset.


----------



## twain

*New S3*

After waiting over a year, finally pulled the trigger.
14 pounds 3 oz in roadie mode, 16 pounds 1 ounce with Hed 60/90s and clip on.
I intend to use this bike for tris as well.


----------



## peter584

I've joined the club, just haven't recieved the bike yet.


----------



## stunzeed




----------



## ralph1

Very nice, I'm thinking of getting the same frame. How does it ride?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## stunzeed

ralph1 said:


> Very nice, I'm thinking of getting the same frame. How does it ride?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Bike feels great, very stiff and responsive when you need it yet comfortable. I had a 07 R3 and I feel the bike has improved greatly since then.


----------



## ralph1

I have an 08 R3SL and would think this might be better.:thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr

from last saturdays ride


----------



## costabiker

*S3 Di2*

Thought I would share. All internally routed Di2 including battery in the seatpost. 15.9lbs. 61cm.


----------



## costabiker

*S3 Di2*

Thought I would share. All internally routed Di2 including battery in seatpost. 15.9 lbs. 61cm.


----------



## WhyRun

*2011 R3*

Going to lower the stem but other than that, it's a fun bike. Still ride my older Orbea more, but this is a great all day bike.


----------



## MCF

*2011 RS (warranty replacement for 2009)*

I like it....going on 80 mile ride tomorrow.


----------



## stumpbumper

A mountain rocket that's kind to my knees. How many R3s have you seen with a triple?


----------



## JWRB

*2011 R3*

2011 R3 with SRAM Force, BWW BlackSet Race wheelset and Ritchey WCS Curve handlebar. As pictured, with bottle cages and pedal, it weighs in at 16 pounds even.


----------



## specializedsteve

*My 2008 R3*


----------



## spagoli

Happy days my new 2011 S2 with SRAM Red n 3T Zefiros (love em or hate em they match the bike)!


----------



## KMan

New to me 2010 S2
I just picked up this Cervelo S2 on a whim. It was listed on ebay with no bids so I contacted the seller directly and made an offer. In the end it was too good to pass up....so I didn't 

DI2 with FSA Plasma Intergrated stem/bar, Fizik Arione CX Carbon saddle. It also had a Quarq power meter, but the seller just wouldn't include it for the price I was willing to pay....so it was replaced with a new DA Compact Crankset. I also decided to sell the HED wheels since I already have a pair of Token 60mm carbon clinchers and don't need both wheelsets.

The S2 is replacing a 2007 Orbea Orca. I really wasn't expecting so much of a ride quality difference....in fact I was expecting the S2 to me a much harsher riding bike than the Orbea.....boy was I wrong! The S2's ride is so much smoother and much more compliant of a bike than the older Orbea - stiff out of the saddle as well. So glad I made the switch.

The S2 is much more bike than I need or warrant, plus DI2 is kind of over kill for me as well, but after selling my older Orbea and the HED wheels I'm oop $1000 for the upgrade - just seemed too good to pass up at the time.

Only thing I wish was different was the battery was in the seatpost, but I can live with it's current location - not sure of the cost for a new battery and to have it rewired into the seatpost. Also, I only have a few rides on the bike so I want to make sure of the fit before I cut the steerer down a bit.











Michael


----------



## zion rasta

*Dear Baby Jesus! My R3*

Here is my favorite bike in the stable :thumbsup:


----------



## nemorino

My R3


----------



## voodooguy

Nice R3.


----------



## horizon1967

nemorino said:


> My R3


2011 R3 is one hell of a bike,took a short spin on one and its a sweet sweet bike.Quite similar to my 2009 RS just stiffer,but still comfortable.The R3 is just about perfect for fit cyclists,that's why I have to use the RS just not fit or flexible enough for the R3.


----------



## markaz

*2011 r3*

my new 2011 R3 with a few upgrades. still need to do the fit.


----------



## jezphil

Cervelo R3 SL. Dura Ace 7900. Zipp 404 Carbon Clinchers.


----------



## anotherguy

2010 Cervelo RS
Shimano Ultegra
Zipp 404's
PowerTap Pro+


----------



## BTSyndrome

Walked in to get a CAAD10 and left with a S1, Soooo glad I did!!


----------



## voodooguy

*R5*

2011 R5; campy record; Selle SMP; Thomson stem; DT Swiss 1.2.RR w/240 hubs


----------



## nvrsetl

*My pride and joy...*

P3 WC full Zipp and one fast machine. 18.8lbs w/pedals.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Soloist Team 61cm
Campagnolo Chorus chainset (175mm)
Carbon Campagnolo Ergos and Derailleurs
Campagnolo Centaur Skeleton Brakes
Campagnolo Zonda wheelset

An oldy but a goody!


----------



## Rolling Thunder

BTSyndrome said:


> Walked in to get a CAAD10 and left with a S1, Soooo glad I did!!



Fantastic! I did the very same thing, but with a Ridley Orion!! Left with a Cervelo Soloist Team frame, and like you, am very glad that I did!!!


----------



## 103




----------



## tdietz87

103 said:


>


Thats beautiful! Haven't seen too many of the RS' in that color. great choice!


----------



## z1ppster

heres my new toy.. (ok minus bar tape arriving tomorrow).. finished putting it together last night.. with the rotor crank and ceramic BB..

now the dilemma white or black bartape???


----------



## JimF22003

R5 with Di2, just got it yesterday:


----------



## jkk

z1ppster said:


> heres my new toy.. now the dilemma white or black bartape???


Absolutely stunning bike! My vote is white. White seat behooves white bartape. :thumbsup:


----------



## voodooguy

ditto on the white


----------



## z1ppster

jkk said:


> Absolutely stunning bike! My vote is white. White seat behooves white bartape. :thumbsup:


thanks guys, white it is... maiden flight this weekend on a 127mile sportive... lets just hope i did all the bolts up tight


----------



## MattSoutherden

If you're going to go white. Don't use the Lizard Skins DSP Race tape in white. I was using the black DSP for 2 years and rewrapped with the white a couple of weeks back. It's a mess already.

I'd suggest going with Fizik Microtex if you want to go white.


----------



## dumalam

*My 09 R3*

Love the frame.
Really like the groupset.
Like the wheels when the spokes aren't broken.


----------



## enellch

Here is mine, 2009 R3, Ultegra, Zipp 101..Love it. Bike surely is more capable than I am, but it's a pure delight to ride, make me want to go out all the time :smile5:


----------



## simonaway427

Updated with Speedplay Zeros and Q rings

2010 S1


2010 Cervelo S1 by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


----------



## DM.Aelis

This is an incredible bike.


----------



## z1ppster

updated with some zippp bits and the white tape as suggested


----------



## mjdwyer23




----------



## twain

*that looks awesome!*

Well done


----------



## 1stmh

Mine is a 2011 R3 with Campy chorus, and campy neutron wheels:


----------



## LandShark'n

1stmh said:


> Mine is a 2011 R3 with Campy chorus, and campy neutron wheels:


How well does the sippy cup work for hydration?


----------



## 1stmh

LandShark'n said:


> How well does the sippy cup work for hydration?


You would have to ask my daughter. lol


----------



## IcemanYVR

This isn't as new as many of the rides posted here, but it's my pride and joy and due to a very long story which I may share later I relish every minute on her 


AS2_5596


----------



## tdietz87

IcemanYVR said:


> This isn't as new as many of the rides posted here, but it's my pride and joy and due to a very long story which I may share later I relish every minute on her
> 
> 
> AS2_5596


Looks good! What kind of pedals are those?

And you musn't hold out, what's the story behind the ride?


----------



## IcemanYVR

tdietz87 said:


> Looks good! What kind of pedals are those?
> 
> And you musn't hold out, what's the story behind the ride?


Those are Time RSX pedals, carbon block, Ti axels... very light.

... going to post the story as a new thread, it's coming


----------



## webmstrk9

Blah









POW


----------



## dumalam

That's a nice looking RS. I like the stem. What kind of wheels are they? Costum? What are the parts? They look good, and durable.


----------



## webmstrk9

Thanks.

3T ARX Team Road Stem 110mm
3T Ergonova Team 46cm
SRAM Rival Compact Cranks
SRAM GXP Team BB
Chris King R45 hubs laced to H+ son SL42 rims
Continental 4000s 23's

Link to the rims: http://hplusson.com/index.php?/sl42/


----------



## MattSoutherden

46 bars on that tiny RS? You must have a really odd build for a cyclist. :crazy:

Lovely bike. Nice pics.


----------



## webmstrk9

It wouldnt be the first time people have called me odd. 

31" inseam
46" chest

The bike probably looks small due to the angle of the shot, but it's a 54


----------



## Mapearso

Here's mine
61 cm
Some subtle changes to come


----------



## IcemanYVR

Mapearso said:


> Here's mine
> 61 cm
> Some subtle changes to come


Nice :thumbsup: looks just like mine back when I bought it... of course I made a few "minor" changes a few months later.


----------



## kophinos

Latest.


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Here she is! 2009 Cervelo S1 with custom paint and decals. Just built her up yesterday and rode a bit. Need to cut the steerer tube and get a proper fit. I love this bike and have wanted a Cervelo forever!

<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/?action=view&current=IMG_0667.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/IMG_0667.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/?action=view&current=IMG_0628.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/IMG_0628.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tdietz87

Beautiful frame! It's nice to see a custom one. Did you paint the frame yourself?


----------



## NorthshoreLund

tdietz87 said:


> Beautiful frame! It's nice to see a custom one. Did you paint the frame yourself?


The frame was powdercoated here in Rhode Island by Ocean State Hot Coat. Good deal for $80. Decals were $5 from eBay and I have some actual Cervelo S1 decals coming in the mail.

Here she is in race trim. Rolf Prima Vigor up front and Sram S80 in the rear. Mostly Ultegra with a FSA K-Light BB and crank with a Red Black 50 tooth chain ring.










Yeah, I know there is a saddle bag on her. Have to keep my glucose meter on my as I am a type one diabetic.


----------



## mseungjoon

Here is my baby....

2010 R3 54cm
SRAM Red Group 
Dura Ace 7850 CL Wheelset
Easton EC90 handlebar
Easton EA90 White Stem
San Marco Aspide Saddle
S-Works Pave Carbon Seat Post


----------



## trussdude

2011 S2



I've had it six weeks and out on 750 miles.


----------



## MisterC

Sorry for the crappy iphone pics. It's what I got.

Zipp cockpit. 7900 DA. Trying out the fizik saddle and getting the fit dialed in. The tilt is off in this picture and I slid it forward about a cm and raised it a bit. Loving it so far. Coming from an AR1, ride is very different.

With 404 tubulars its just under 15lbs. Pictured it is 15.5.


----------



## MattSoutherden

How do you like the zipp bars with 7900 shifters? I've been thinking about a set of the Service Course SL Classics myself.

Any change of a closer-in picture of the bars from side on?


----------



## MisterC

I will gladly oblige when I get home. Not a big fan of the classic bend. I have Ritchey evo curve aluminum bars on the AR1 and I love their shape. The classic bend forces my hands too low in the sprint or I have a big gap in my palms if I grip where I am used to. I run a long stem so maybe this will help keep my weight back as I am notorious for picking my rear wheel off the groung during hard accelerations.

So I'm giving them a try and we will see if I get used to them.

As for the shifters, I love them. Might sound strange but in their current position there is a small valley behind the hoods that my hands rest in perfectly. Very comfortable.

I'm also gone from a 42cm bar to a 44cm so I'm not sure what that accounts for.

The stiffness of the SLC bars is amazing for carbon. I was going to go all aluminum until the rep talked me into these and from a stiffness standpoint I'm glad he did.

I don't have a ton of miles on it so far as my PM is standard bb design quarq and I'm holding out for the vector pedals so most of my winter miles are going to be spent on the Felt.

Sigh, so hard to watch her hang on the wall. I've thought about building up a cheap PT wheel for the winter but I'm getting off topic.

Loving the bike so far. The bars, we shall see. I love the hood placement so much that I'm going to make myself like that bend if it kills me. If you like a classic drop shape I don't think you will be going wrong with the Zipp bar. Everything Zipp seems to be pretty awesome these days.


----------



## agroudan

*2011 r3*

Here's the new ride.

2011 R3 - 54cm
Ultegra 6700
Rotor/Cervelo 3D+ crank
Easton EA90slx wheelset
FSA K-Force compact handlebar
3T ARX Pro stem
fi'zi:k Arione saddle
3T Dorico Team seatpost


----------



## Pangpang77

Here are a few pics of my 2011 R3. I took it out today for a nice NJ fall ride. Sorry for the blackberry phone pics, it's all I had with me. I'll post some more when I get some carbon clinchers. Enjoy the bike and fall foliage!


----------



## B3ttyboop

*my new "old" bike*

I got this frame on eBay a couple months back. I haven't had a road bike for 2 decades, but took up triathlon a couple of years ago. I decided I needed a roadie for general training and social riding. 

Weighs in a 16.3 lbs, with full SRAM Red group. 

Took a couple of weeks to build - loaned some space from my LBS mechanic's workshop, paid for some assistance and tech know-how, and here she is. Already over 1,000 miles in 5 weeks.


----------



## MYMOJO34

*My S1*


<a href="https://s528.photobucket.com/albums/dd321/mymojo34/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=LiveStrong.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd321/mymojo34/Bike%20Stuff/LiveStrong.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Interestingly, I think my Allez was a more beautiful bike - and I enjoyed riding it. So much so that I have thought about going back. 















Then I ride the Cervelo and that thought quickly vanishes.....



.


----------



## teflondog

Just a plain jane 2010 S2 with Ultegra components. The size is 51. Everything is stock except for the saddle. The Fizik Pave that came with the bike felt like sitting on a 2x4 imo. Eventually I'll swap the wheels out for some nice Zipps when I reach my goal weight. 

<a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=cervelo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/cervelo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=cervelo2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/cervelo2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## AvantDale

Few pics of my month old S2.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice whip -- how is your knee position?


----------



## AvantDale

mjdwyer23 said:


> Nice whip -- how is your knee position?


Knee over pedal spindle. Fitter said I have short feumrs.:Yawn:


----------



## normcorriveau

*My R5*

Just got it this weekend so it's only been inside on the rollers. It's 5,700g or just over 12.5 pounds in old money.


----------



## pagong

New guy here from NY! I just got my first Cervelo (S2) and can't wait to build her up and go for freezing ride =)


----------



## phatster

*My new S5*

Just got my new S5 built up last week!


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Sweet Ride Phatster! :thumbsup: Right back at you! I waited 4 months for the whole process and now I wait for iceless roads..................................:mad2:


----------



## 1stmh

2011 R3 with full Campy Chorus, Campagnolo Neutron Wheels, and Selle Italia SLR saddle, Look Keo pedals, Continental 4000s tires.






Love riding this bike.


----------



## speedcheese

Hey, Kenacycle - where did you get that Garmin mount from ? I've been looking for one like that for ages.


----------



## speedcheese

2012 Cervelo S5, full Dura-Ace 7900


----------



## AvantDale

Better pic of the S2


----------



## HarryV

nice ride AD....
i better get off my ass and post some pics of my S3...
what saddle are u running there? looks about the curve i am looking for.... u have it set along way forward? do u have short femurs or just a TT thats on the edge of too long?


----------



## AvantDale

Its the Specialized Romin. 

Yeah...I'm more torso than legs. That how I was fit.


----------



## mogarbage

those with the s5's, where can you mount a rear blinkie?
I still do quite a bit of night riding and not too fond of having lights on my person.


----------



## HarryV

AvantDale said:


> Its the Specialized Romin.
> 
> Yeah...I'm more torso than legs. That how I was fit.


Ahhh it's a romin! That's what I'm running now...

Mount the light onto the aero post... all u need is the usual Chinese yumcha mount which has an extra long plastic clamp... Use a bit of rubber between the plastic clamp and post and tighten. I'll post a pic of mine shortly...


----------



## HarryV

mogarbage said:


> those with the s5's, where can you mount a rear blinkie?
> I still do quite a bit of night riding and not too fond of having lights on my person.


Bah can't post pics due to low post count...ghey


----------



## HarryV

10 posts up.... Blah...

Here's some pics... I'm ashamed of how dirty my bike is... Was a bit of water around on the roads today...













Hope that helps....


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

*Updated Photos of the RS*

Here are some updated photos of my RS. Glad to see the RS is still in the R series lineup for 2012. In my opinion, this first RS (2008 model) still has the best graphics and colors so far.


----------



## mogarbage

Harry thanks for the images. 
It blanked my mind that aero posts have been around before the s5.


----------



## Robitaille20

nice RS ...had the same frame time before


----------



## r1cardo

nice rides


----------



## eekase

*55 degrees in "June-uary", rode my R5 today*

We don't get much days like this in January here in Indiana, so I took advantage of it.
Rode my R5 today for the first "real ride" since I built it up.
Haven't glued up my Zipp 303's yet, so I rode it with my HED stingers.
Campy 11 speed...SR Cranks, Rec FD/RD & Brks, Chorus Shifters...



Also, a pic from last Fall, of my R3SL Ltd Edition with SRAM Red Yellow LTE.


----------



## nagge

The yellow and black combo looks really good, actually never seen that before.


----------



## eekase

nagge said:


> The yellow and black combo looks really good, actually never seen that before.


Thanks....I am mainly a campy guy, but thought the yellow black combo (cervelo & sram), including jagwire yellow cable housing, would look pretty cool.


----------



## AvantDale

Dig the yellow R3. 

Is that a 80mm stem?


----------



## eekase

AvantDale said:


> Dig the yellow R3.
> 
> Is that a 80mm stem?


Thanks and...
75mm


----------



## kashcraft81

*2011 r5*

View attachment 249088


My first Cervelo!


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Won't be your last, I guarntee it!

Nice!

Cheers & be safe!


----------



## LMWEL

I am a happy beneficiary of Cervelo's " Share the Ride " promotion. I've been in the market for a triathlon specific bike for a year or so and this was a deal I couldn't pass up. My 2012 Cervelo P2 Ultegra.


----------



## Elpimpo

*My 2002 Prodigy*

This pic was taken during a snow ride



Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr

This pic was taken Post build/pre fit


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## Souprqt

In my avatar!


----------



## Souprqt

Some seriously pretty rides in those pics! Nice.


----------



## ralph1

eekase said:


> We don't get much days like this in January here in Indiana, so I took advantage of it.
> Rode my R5 today for the first "real ride" since I built it up.
> Haven't glued up my Zipp 303's yet, so I rode it with my HED stingers.
> Campy 11 speed...SR Cranks, Rec FD/RD & Brks, Chorus Shifters...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a pic from last Fall, of my R3SL Ltd Edition with SRAM Red Yellow LTE.


Is it just my eyes or are the 2 bikes different sizes?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## eekase

ralph1 said:


> Is it just my eyes or are the 2 bikes different sizes?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Same size, 58, but the R3SL and the R5 do have slightly different frame geometry.


----------



## barelfly

my new s2 - nixed the fulcrum 7 and put on my kysirium elites. what a ride!

looking at the other bikes in this thread - some hot bikes in there! I gotta find some carbon rims, maybe 50mm. these make the bikes look even hotter!


----------



## jmchapple

barelfly said:


> my new s2 - nixed the fulcrum 7 and put on my kysirium elites. what a ride!
> 
> looking at the other bikes in this thread - some hot bikes in there! I gotta find some carbon rims, maybe 50mm. these make the bikes look even hotter!


Location?


----------



## barelfly

jmchapple said:


> Location?


Albuquerque, New Mexico. Just below the base of the Sandia Mountains.


----------



## quattroman

I just brought her home. Brand new 2011 P1 Ultegra.


----------



## AvantDale

Pic with the Reynolds R2 clinchers and new stem. Easton tubulars are getting a break.


----------



## 7rider

2007 P2C (bought used)
Bontrager Aura 5 wheels
SRAM red and a mix of who-knows-what
Adamo saddle


----------



## twain

*Very nice!*

Love the gold KMC chain on it


----------



## barelfly

just bought some Roval Rapide SL45s - now to wait for them to get here! pics coming!


----------



## barelfly

just got the new wheelset... not the best pic, but will get a better one this weekend.


----------



## IchDien

Just picked up a new S5 in white. Will post pictures when my bloody photobucket isn't over its 10GB monthly bandwith allowance.


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...this thread has been dead-er than dirt. 

Put my Eastons back on and got some black hoods. The white ones split.


----------



## twain

*Thanks for waking it up!*



AvantDale said:


> Lol...this thread has been dead-er than dirt.


Sweet looking bike!


----------



## r.shoemaker78

Just picked it up last weekend, '08 Soloist...still brand new!!









By dragstr4g61t at 2012-03-05

Have been lusting for a Cervelo since '05...finally got my hands on one.


----------



## triathlonandy

r.shoemaker78 said:


> Just picked it up last weekend, '08 Soloist...still brand new!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By dragstr4g61t at 2012-03-05
> 
> Have been lusting for a Cervelo since '05...finally got my hands on one.


Congrats on your purchase. Hope your build goes well!!!!


----------



## r.shoemaker78

triathlonandy said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Hope your build goes well!!!!


Thanks!! I really wanted an aluminum Soloist/S1 and was planning on looking for a used one but the Cervelo Gods answered my prayers lol. I had almost bought a used Caad10 frame for the same price I ended up getting the Soloist for...I'm so glad I decided to wait a few more days. While the Caad10 is a great bike, I prefer the Soloist without question.


----------



## triathlonandy

r.shoemaker78 said:


> Thanks!! I really wanted an aluminum Soloist/S1 and was planning on looking for a used one but the Cervelo Gods answered my prayers lol. I had almost bought a used Caad10 frame for the same price I ended up getting the Soloist for...I'm so glad I decided to wait a few more days. While the Caad10 is a great bike, I prefer the Soloist without question.


That's awesome. Good to hear, I would prefer the Soloist as well. When you starting your build ? What components you looking into --


----------



## r.shoemaker78

triathlonandy said:


> That's awesome. Good to hear, I would prefer the Soloist as well. When you starting your build ? What components you looking into --


Soon..the wife comes off of paternity leave the end of the month so our finances will improve. I seriously considerd SRAM but I will have a hard time getting away from Shimano and will probably go with Ultegra group set. I live in Colorado and do a lot of climbing so I'll probably go with a set of American Racing 350's or Soul 2.0's to start with and a set of deep rims down the road for faster/flater days. 

I'd also be lying if I said I didn't want to get into some racing down the road, maybe some Tri's...


----------



## IchDien




----------



## ralph1

That is a fine lookin S5!!


----------



## superflylondon

My S2, got it last year put about 11k on it and loved every km, recently upgraded the hoops. 

<a href="https://s374.photobucket.com/albums/oo181/canuckguy75/?action=view&current=photo5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo181/canuckguy75/photo5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mbaulfinger

Superfly, nice S2. What drive train you running and what wheel set? Interested to know how many spokes in rear wheel. Looks more than normal deep carbon rims. How do you like them. Thanks!


----------



## superflylondon

I believe they're 24 spoke for the rear and 20 for the front. Got the rims from china....see this thread below for more details....my posts start around page 17 or 18....The drive train is what came with the bike Rival but will be upgraded next year and moved to my rain bike.

here is a great thread if your interested in the wheel set I have....
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...rect-carbon-wheel-thread-2-0-a-241788-18.html


----------



## mbaulfinger

Thanks, interesting thread over there. Lots of controversy about carbon wheels! Well, enjoy your S2. Very cool looking.


----------



## superflylondon

Definitely some interesting comments in that thread, I've only got three rides now on these new wheels and I am impressed. I did a short ride today in 35-40km/h winds and wow it was interesting in keeping the front wheel straight. Not sure how much is to do with new weight (was 180lbs last summer, now 145lbs at 5ft 11inches) or the deeper wheels. 

Still loving the bike and thinking of picking up an R series!


----------



## triathlonandy




----------



## LMWEL

triathlonandy said:


>


Nice bike Andy, and a really nice pic.


----------



## triathlonandy

I finally put carbon wheels on her.....see what happens when you're sick and stuck at home all day/not able to ride?


----------



## triathlonandy




----------



## scottzj

Well I am new to the Cervelo family but totally stoked about the new purchase. I just got an extremely low miles Cervelo P3 and its sweet! I added my extra set of carbon Reynolds wheels and replaced the brand new R500 stock wheels that it came with. I have a set of Renn wheels and a disc coming. I also am changing out the cranks to a regular carbon fsa vice the compact it has. 
Ironically, I did my first TT race yesterday (before I got the bike) and placed first place in the Eddy Merckx class with my road bike. I cant wait to see my potential with this one. I have to say this is the best birthday present I have had in a long time! Awesome when your bike comes in on our birthday hehe.


----------



## Sisniega

*R5 2012 vwd*

my new baby!!


----------



## Tswifty

Sisniega said:


> my new baby!!


Needs less spacers and White bar tape. Then it will be PRO


----------



## mbaulfinger

Sisniega, great looking ride. Is that ultegra drive train? How do you like the saddle? And overall how does the bike handle/feel? Thanks

Forgot to add...those zipps are nice too. Would love to try a set!


----------



## jasonandrew76

*2006 Cervelo Dual converted to road setup*

Converted my Cervelo Dual to a road setup. going to put the aerobars back on without the bar-end shifters and basebar obviously. I think thats possible at least


----------



## sadisticnoob

my 2 and a half year old ride


----------



## tlclee

From Aero to non-Aero. 2010 Felt AR1 to R5

R5 feel so much more stiffer!


----------



## mjdwyer23

My new S5. Awesome bike, I love it.


----------



## AvantDale

Nice ride. You going with some deep wheels too?


----------



## mjdwyer23

AvantDale said:


> Nice ride. You going with some deep wheels too?


Yeah, 90mm ought to suit it nicely. I'll sort that out when I finish the warranty process with my lbs -- there are some terrible aesthetic issues.


----------



## mogarbage

At least ypubwerent told to kick sand like the idaho painter on youtube


----------



## AvantDale

mogarbage said:


> At least ypubwerent told to kick sand like the idaho painter on youtube


Cervelo sent him a new frame...


----------



## mjdwyer23

AvantDale said:


> Cervelo sent him a new frame...


Yep they made right on the deal for him. My other bike is sitting here with Sram Red, Easton EC90 cockpit and a few other goodies, I'm considering swapping everything over and pimping out the S5.


----------



## TurboChris

Whats up Guys i think i over paid for my Cervelo. 
<dl><dt><a href="https://claspics.com/1dpm1a08/h0xfgb7e/1334212157-374.JPG.php"><img src="https://img1.claspics.com/1dpm1a08/h0xfgb7e/1334212157-374.JPG_m.jpg" border="0" /></a></dt></dl>


----------



## GDR

View attachment 254948


----------



## campled

One of my best riding builds...
The Di2 creates a whole new ride sensation.


----------



## 2002

Beautiful!!! What cranks are those?


----------



## campled

Aerozine cranks. 
Adjustable 170 - 172.5 but needed FSA adaptors to use with the frames BBright bottom bracket.


----------



## 2002

That is an amazing build. Ride it hard.
The limited edition Cobo Rotor Cranks would also look great on that.


----------



## Urb

*My S1 still going strong*

This is my ride as she stands today. I might switch over to a double crank as my fitness has gotten better and flirting with the idea of moving to di2 when the ultegra tt version comes out but I love her all the same.


----------



## mjdwyer23

campled said:


> One of my best riding builds...
> The Di2 creates a whole new ride sensation.


Which clip Ons are those?


----------



## campled

3T flip pads, 3T straight extensions.
I added a modified Profile bridge for the Di2 shifter paddles (for rear only).


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks - I have profile design sonic CSX on mine. They are great with low stack height, but the pads are too far back and sometimes interfere with my knees.


----------



## Tswifty

Urb said:


> This is my ride as she stands today. I might switch over to a double crank as my fitness has gotten better and flirting with the idea of moving to di2 when the ultegra tt version comes out but I love her all the same.


Not a fan of that one. Got enough water bottles and holders for it? Wouldnt the two or 1 at the back be enough?


----------



## Urb

Tswifty said:


> Not a fan of that one. Got enough water bottles and holders for it? Wouldnt the two or 1 at the back be enough?


There are only 2 water bottles. One of the bottles on the back is a storage compartment. It's a great idea and works far better than a saddle bag. I love the Torhans bottle on the front. The bento box allows easy access to nutrition. This rig is for ironmans.

If you have a suggestion how I can make it better I'll be glad to hear it.


----------



## tahustvedt

My 54 cm S5. I built it using the components from my retired 2009 S1, mostly what the S1 came with. The crank is a FSA SL-K Light with a one piece Delrin adapter. I would love to get a Power2Max Rotor crank for it.

I haven't tried it yet because I'm still waiting for all the snow to melt. I'm using my MTB and CX winter bikes. Hopefully the roads will be dry next week.


----------



## Roadone

*My 2011 S2*

My Cerveo S2 with ZIPP 101's and Michelin Pro4, SMP glider saddle, Rotor chain guard, Ultegra group.


----------



## AvantDale

Got my 404 tubulars on.


----------



## WildBill

*Csc rs*

Great post work ride !


----------



## scottzj

Well I scored another Cervelo.....After last Wed night Crit race where I was wrecked by a guy behind me, breaking my Orbea in Half and taking off more skin than I want to discuss on my body; A fellow teammate came to my aid by selling me his almost new S2. I put my reynolds and pedals on and she is ready to roll. However, I am not....still have a few fractures and skin graphs to deal with....any way here are the pics of the new bike. Cant wait to pound the streets with her.

















*My P3 with the Renn disc on it*


----------



## Roadone

Looks like a 2010 s2 model


----------



## scottzj

Yeah I got all the documentations on it last night. It is a 2010 S2 with very little miles on it. My teammate switched over to Trek Madone when we picked them up for a sponsor. So this one sat in his closet for a year and he thought about me when I sent a message out asking if anyone had a nice carbon race bike.

I havent ridden it just yet, as I still have a couple more weeks of healing at least. But I will have it ready when I am! hehe


----------



## Roadone

I think your gonna REALLY like it! Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## gat911

*New S5*

Hi everyone. Thought I would start by showing my new S5 build.


----------



## nismosr

todays ride ...


----------



## Rashadabd

Scottzj, sorry to hear about the crash man, nice new ride though (I would prefer the S2 to most Orbeas). That is why I just say no to crits... gran fondos and group rides only for me... too much risk from knuckleheads. Heal up and ride!


----------



## Donn12

I bought my first road bike after riding a MTB for a month. I am riding a few times a week usually 40 miles in 2 hours or so. I am having a blast and Im thinking about upgrading wheels and tires soon. Maybe dura-ace 24?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

My 2 months old S2 with soon to be wheel and tire upgrade. Will repost when that happens.


----------



## Doc1911




----------



## scottzj

Updated shots of the S2 after changing the stem out to a Ti 90mm and adding Gore cables, new set of 38mm carbon wheels, and different bar tape. I had my first race today on the S2 and it was the first time riding it too. It felt pretty good from what I could tell, but need to get more miles in before I can really feel how it handles.


----------



## mr_132

Any thoughts on the gore cables? Was it worth the upgrade? Nice looking bike you've got yourself there Sir.


----------



## scottzj

Well I cant say if there was a difference on the Cervelo, as I never rode it before the changing of the cables. However, I have used them on my Orbea, Cannondale and Felt with nothing but positive feelings for them. They are pricey but with someone like me that pounds serious miles on all my bikes, they seem to last longer than other parts. All in all, for my use, I believe they are well worth it


----------



## simonaway427

what kind of rims are those?


----------



## binorx

Here's my new ride. Back story here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=281565

Haven't taken it out yet but hope to christen her tomorrow at sun up 

View attachment 258845


----------



## scottzj

Nice sounds like you and I are in the same boat.....both had carbon frames broken and get a Cervelo instead. Congrats on the bike, so far I am pretty happy with mine.


----------



## binorx

scottzj said:


> Nice sounds like you and I are in the same boat.....both had carbon frames broken and get a Cervelo instead. Congrats on the bike, so far I am pretty happy with mine.


That's about where the comparisons end  You broke yours in the heat of competition and the damage to you almost rivals that to the bike. I, on the other hand, am just a schmuck who forgot his bike was on the roof of his car!!!

Regardless, glad you're happy with the new rid and I appreciate the well wishes.


----------



## Tupelo

I have to post again to be able to post a photo. Maybe this will get my post count up! :blush2:


----------



## Tupelo

My S5 with Enve Smart 3.4 Clinchers.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Wow, that's a large bike! Makes mine S2 looks a mini.


----------



## ralph1

That's a bike for "normal" size people, I'm guessing 61cm....

Very nice, how does it ride?

cheers

Pete


----------



## MattSoutherden

Lovely build. Is that a 58?

How are the SES 3.4s?

I'm not against spacers to get a goot fit. But given that position, your choice of a full aero race bike seems surprising.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

ralph1 said:


> That's a bike for "normal" size people, I'm guessing 61cm....
> 
> Very nice, how does it ride?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Pete



I guess you are implying I'm shorter than average, and yes I am. Mine is a 51cm since I'm only 5'6". It does a a lightweight advantage is it's a small frame.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> My 2 months old S2 with soon to be wheel and tire upgrade. Will repost when that happens.


Well here is the new wheel and tire set. Xero Lite XR-l areo wheels with red Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 folding tires. While I was at it, I also installed Continental Race inner tubes.


----------



## Tupelo

it's a 58 and I'm 6ft2. As I get more flexible, I can drop the spacers and make changes to the stem. I'm just getting back into cycling after 13+ years of being away and only riding occasionally. The wheels transform the bike. No pulsing and very linear feel on the brakes. I did try the Zipp FC 303 and these 3.4s feel so much more robust, not only when riding them, but to the touch. It could just be me. I really like this ride. It feels good and I can grow into it. It makes me smile and therefore it gets me out and riding.


----------



## simonaway427

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Well here is the new wheel and tire set. Xero Lite XR-l areo wheels with red Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 folding tires. While I was at it, I also installed Continental Race inner tubes.


What's that wire running from your seat post to your rear brake?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

It's my brake light/tail light wire, which attach to the brake cable via pivot clamp.


----------



## scottzj

Wow, a brake light? Hmm very interesting, I guess that might be good in some situations.


----------



## superflylondon

I have never seen a brake light before on a bicycle. that is pretty neat.


----------



## AvantDale

Pretty smart idea...but there is no way that will work on my Negative GSL's.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Why's that AvantDale?

Scottzj, it's good when someone is tailgating you in a race.hehe

Superflylondon, that's what I said when I saw it on Nashbar a couple of years ago on clearance for 50% off. I knew I couldn't pass the deal and brought one for my road bike and one for my mt. bike. It's cool it double as a night light with 5 different flashing mode.


----------



## AvantDale

I have very little gap on my brake where you attach the sensor.


----------



## MattSoutherden

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Scottzj, it's good when someone is tailgating you in a race.hehe


By the the time someone on your wheel had reacted to the light, they'd already have their nose up your ass.


----------



## nismosr

S2 with the Burley Bee


----------



## red elvis

my friend bought an R5 frameset for $2k at helen's cycles yesterday. now he's gonna sell his old frameset (tarmac sl2) and change the remaining ultegras on his components to dura ace. lucky.


----------



## RGEZE

My baby. 

2012 R3:aureola:


----------



## pReTeNd3r

Nice R3


----------



## r.shoemaker78

I love this bike!!


----------



## xjbaylor

I posted in another thread, but might as well add it to this one...


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

*my friends R5 and S1*

These ae my two beauties the cervelo R5 just acquired two days ago.


----------



## Roadone

I always liked the S1...wish I could find a new one in 58cm somewhere


----------



## ralph1

xjbaylor said:


> I posted in another thread, but might as well add it to this one...


Nice bike and nice phot skills as well.:thumbsup:

cheers

Pete


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

as per Cervelo policy their cannot be internet sales u have to arrange your representative to go pick up the bike from the store ...no store will sent u that


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

check out bonzai sports ask for mark their


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

wow!!!


----------



## AvantDale

Got my Zipp stem and CSL bars on. Added Arundel Geko tape and a K-Edge Garmin mount.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Xjbaylor, you should get this limited edition stem to go with your limited edition ride.


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Xjbaylor, you should get this limited edition stem to go with your limited edition ride.


Haha. The bike is already a little too loud for me, which is why I am trying to sell it now. I think that would put it right over the top.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Too loud? I think you would be the talk of the town.


----------



## chiefDave

15 lbs 6 oz with clinchers 14lbs 15 oz with planet X r50 tubes.
3T ergonova Team bars, Rotor 3D+ 175, Q rings 52 x 36, mix SRAM Red and black, DA c24 clinchers, racelite latex tubes, open corsa evo cx 320s, lizard skin tape, speedplay zeros, fizik kurve snake. Sorry about the crappy pic
Dave


----------



## madferrett

Got my first Cervelo yesterday, put my saddle, Fulcrum Racing 1s, and Fulcrum Racing Torq RRS crankset on it ( crank not pictured).


----------



## Roadone

Is that a Brooks saddle? whats the weight? How do you like it?


----------



## madferrett

Roadone said:


> Is that a Brooks saddle? whats the weight? How do you like it?


It's a Selle An-atomica (Selle An-Atomica - Announcing the Just in Time Sale)

It's heavy, but worth the weight penalty for the cushy butt support. It's like a Brooks design with a slot and there is (advertised) no break-in period, however I found that I had to re-tension it after the first 500 miles, and it did form to my shape a little.

It's the best saddle I've had, but it comes in at 430g.


----------



## WebbyS5

*S5 Team*

Just added the wheel bling today, rides awesome.....


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

You should reduce the size of the photo next time before uploading it.


----------



## Roadone

Yeah real nice bike! by the size of your photo that must be a least a 72cm frame!


----------



## rgg01

*my new s2*

Finished building this today, rode an R3 and this on long tests and came down on this side of the fence as it felt so alive, I ride mostly on smooth, flat roads and it gets christened tomorrow. Build is mostly SRAM RED/Black ie shifters+crankset+FD- Force for the Rd and cheap Apex brakes, these will probably change as the white doesn't really go with this frame as they did with my old one. 3T carbon bars and ARX pro stem, speedplay zeros, Soul S3.0SL wheels and Conti attack/force tyres, weighed at exactly 7kg including pedals, cages so could go a bit lighter with upgraded calipers. Will hopefully make a good review after a few hundred kms.


----------



## WebbyS5

Sorry ....my bad


----------



## McKay649

nice bike....


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

its a s2 not a r 2 my friend


----------



## rgg01

RAFIUDEEN said:


> its a s2 not a r 2 my friend


Read my post again, I say " I rode and R3 and THIS"


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

ok sorry


----------



## apsldniman

Something bout those uber thin seat stays that I'm nervy about in trying out an R3


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

I HAVE A SI AND A R 5 the best bikes u have have where as ride quality is concerned


----------



## MercRidnMike

Well, I am not an owner yet, but I threw down a deposit today on a S2...figure it is a lot more comfy than the alu cross bike I have been using and the aero will help a little on all my long solo rides, so I splurged on the S instead of the R. 

Won't be pic worthy for a while....gonna be pretty much stock to start


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Congratulation Merc! You will love it as much as I love mine, especially going down hill. My S2 easily out-coast all other bikes in my group ride unless someone has a head start.


----------



## MercRidnMike

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Congratulation Merc! You will love it as much as I love mine, especially going down hill. My S2 easily out-coast all other bikes in my group ride unless someone has a head start.


Well, I figure the ride will be nicer than the CX bike...which is bloomin' hard on the butt after 100 km...and most of my riding is solo, so if the aero tubing helps keep a little more energy in me for the latter stages of my rides, then so much the better. Besides, the local shop was running pretty scarce on 2012 R series bikes, but they did have a few S's left at some pretty sweet deals  

Downhill will be nice for the Ride to Conquer Cancer that I do every year...the hills are a pain, but I managed 75 km/h on the CX bike and 70 km/h on the mtb on a couple of the downhills. Still, I think having a proper road bike will make a big difference for all the road biking I am doing these days. When I've done a 125 / double metric on a 32 lb FS mtb, I can't wait to see what I can do with this beast


----------



## rgg01

so a quick review after 2 days and 130kms on my S2. I have to admit firstly to a little relief, when I test rode the bike it was on quite rough roads and I guessed that it would be a lot more forgiving on the smooth roads and cycle path we have here in Dubai, this has proved to be the case with it feeling even more comfortable than my Ribble which was supposed to be a sportive/century style set up. I'm still playing with exact seat/stem heights but it's starting to feel dialed in and comfy. The Conti force/attack combo on the tyres feels smooth as well, fast rolling but comfortable particularly at the back where the test bike I rode was harsh. The bike is fast, i took my turn on the front today and we had a fair wind on our backs but i was sitting at high speeds for far less effort than my old bike, I also was able to to chase down breaks with less effort. The bike feels balanced and power is transfered very directly to the wheels. I'm in love, please take it with a pinch of salt but if you live somewhere with decent road surfaces this is an awesome bike


----------



## ralph1

*New steed*

I pulled the trigger on this baby, should be here by the end of the week.










cheers

Pete


----------



## ralph1

rgg01 said:


> so a quick review after 2 days and 130kms on my S2. I have to admit firstly to a little relief, when I test rode the bike it was on quite rough roads and I guessed that it would be a lot more forgiving on the smooth roads and cycle path we have here in Dubai, this has proved to be the case with it feeling even more comfortable than my Ribble which was supposed to be a sportive/century style set up. I'm still playing with exact seat/stem heights but it's starting to feel dialed in and comfy. The Conti force/attack combo on the tyres feels smooth as well, fast rolling but comfortable particularly at the back where the test bike I rode was harsh. The bike is fast, i took my turn on the front today and we had a fair wind on our backs but i was sitting at high speeds for far less effort than my old bike, I also was able to to chase down breaks with less effort. The bike feels balanced and power is transfered very directly to the wheels. I'm in love, please take it with a pinch of salt but if you live somewhere with decent road surfaces this is an awesome bike


Where do you ride in Dubai, I've just spent the last 6 months just outside Dubai?

cheers

Pete


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

ralph1 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this baby, should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Pete


Dang, if you have the seat up any higher, it will pull right out of the frame. That's not a safe height. You need a bigger frame man.


----------



## Sisniega

*2012 r5 VWD*

after a few upgrades here is again 
ultegra di2 group 
Sram xg-1090 cassette 11-23
Rotor 3d+ crankset w/ standard Q rings
3t dorico LTD seatpost
Rotor s3x Stem
Bontrager xxx lite Handlebar
K edge Garmin Mount w/ Garmin Edge 800
Vittoria Evo Slick Tires w/ spinskins tire liners
zipp 404 Firecrest Clinchers
for a total weigth of 
14.99 Pounds


----------



## ralph1

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Dang, if you have the seat up any higher, it will pull right out of the frame. That's not a safe height. You need a bigger frame man.


I have not picked it up yet, it's a 61cm frame, as big as they make. Will look at the fit when I get it, but thanks for the input.:thumbsup:

cheers

Pete


----------



## rgg01

ralph1 said:


> Whee do you ride in Dubai, I've just spent the last 6 months just outside Dubai?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Pete


I ride mainly with the Cycle Safe Dubai groups on Fridays and Saturdays which go on the new cycle path along Al Qudra road towards Bab Al Shams. When the weather's cooler I'll go to the Autodrome on a Wednesday night and I also ride solo a couple of early mornings around where I live. When you say just outside Dubai what do you mean?


----------



## Golfster

Sisniega,

That R5 is hot! What is your feedback on the bike so far?


----------



## ralph1

rgg01 said:


> I ride mainly with the Cycle Safe Dubai groups on Fridays and Saturdays which go on the new cycle path along Al Qudra road towards Bab Al Shams. When the weather's cooler I'll go to the Autodrome on a Wednesday night and I also ride solo a couple of early mornings around where I live. When you say just outside Dubai what do you mean?


I have been at the Al Minhad Air Base, but not for much longer.

Here is the latest upgrade, a Ritchey WCS 110mm stem, in wet white.



















Still gotta have the steerer tube cut down at the top.

cheers

Pete


----------



## ralph1

*New steed arrived*

Well after waiting all weekend, it arrived. Out of the box with Fulcrum 7s, and 105 pedals it was about 7.83kg, changed over to my Dura Ace wheels and it dropped to 7.27kg. I have ordered some DA carbon pedals.

To put it in perspective my R3-SL above weighs, with the same wheels, 7.1kg, not bad for 61cm frames.:thumbsup:

I went for the first ride today, first ride on SRAM, gotta get used to it, bike felt good though, as all new bikes do. I will wait until I ride it more for a full report.

With the Fulcrum 7s

















With the DAs on.

















And both









cheers

Pete


----------



## Sisniega

Golfster said:


> Sisniega,
> 
> That R5 is hot! What is your feedback on the bike so far?


i really love it !!!! its light comfortable stiff and fast at the same time , and with the di2 group 
no more adjust to my derailleurs  


i recommended 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## MercRidnMike

Well, here's hoping I heal up enough to ride my S2 on the road this year. I'll have to post pics when I get it (should be later this week)... But whether or not the cold stuff will hold off enough to let my ribs heal and get out for some riding, well, that is yet to be determined.

Edit: woohoo, initial fitting today. This is gonna rawk!!


----------



## scsi




----------



## chiefDave

My R3, RED, 3D+, Qrings, C24s, 3T team bars... just a tad under 7k. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## AvantDale

Nice R3 Chief!

Not too sure about the three shades of red though.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Got the S2 home today **yay!!!** it is a little over 8.3 kg (58 cm) stock with pedals. That's tons better than the 12.1 kg my cross bike is "nekked" and it has a lot of room to lose weight. 

First Cervelo for me, first carbon bike and first proper road bike....something tells me that when my ribs heal up, this thing is gonna fly


----------



## davegregoire

Here is a picture of my R3 out on a ride. Was going to get some Carbon clinchers and some 2013 Red but bought my wife a bike instead. I would rather have the company than look badass by myself.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

True that. I rather ride with a hot woman than ride with a group. :-0


----------



## MercRidnMike

Obligatory shot of the bike...18.4 lbs as pictured (58cm).

Changes from stock: 
90 mm Truvative Stylo stem
11-28 cassette (I do rides in the Rocky Mountain foothills and live in a city bisected by a deep river valley...gotta be set up for the climbs at up to 20%)
700x25c Continental Gatorskins to smooth things out a bit for my fat butt 

I've since added everything for my Garmin (mount, magnets, speed/cadence sensor) and a saddle bag for the basics (tube, pump, tools, patch kit).


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Merc, do you plan on lowering your stem height? It's really high.


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Merc, do you plan on lowering your stem height? It's really high.


It is pretty high, but it looks very similar to yours in this pic.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

XJ, I lowered it since...


----------



## ralph1

The S2 seems to be very popular, can't wait to get back on mine next week. I have some carbon DA pedals ready to go on.

And I will probably lower my stem as well.

cheers

Pete


----------



## MercRidnMike

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Merc, do you plan on lowering your stem height? It's really high.


It isn't quite as bad as it looks....the photo was shot from a low, rear-quarter angle which makes it look a bit taller than it is (don't forget, it is also a 58 cm, so it has a long head tube to begin with).

The stem will come down a bit more as I get used to a little more agressive geometry (I'm coming off a CX bike that was set up really high for heads-up commuting) and lose a bit of gut. Right now, this is the most natural position...even in fitting I was finding the hoods without looking...but I expect to rotate the bars downa bit, flip a spacer or two to the top and maybe the stem from positive to negative rise as I become more accustomed to the bike. 

First thing is first, though....gotta heal up some ribs so I can take this thing on a "real" ride...I wrecked during a commute just after I put the deposit down on this bike and picked it up just last weekend. I haven't been able to have a proper "shake down" ride on it yet. I figure it'll probably be another week to week and a half before I can really get out and ride it


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Sorry to hear about your crash. Wish you a speedy recovery. 

I love riding my S2 especially going down hill. I always coast by everybody. I can accelerate like I have nitro on flat. :-D


----------



## scottzj

Here are my Cervelos loaded up and heading to Pensacola for vacation and race.


----------



## MercRidnMike

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Sorry to hear about your crash. Wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> I love riding my S2 especially going down hill. I always coast by everybody. I can accelerate like I have nitro on flat. :-D


Thanks Roadrunner...at least it wasn't on the S2. 

Actually, because the bike was loaded for the commute, it didn't fare too badly...the front wheel needs to have the hoop replaced and probably the spokes, the rear needs to be trued up. Besides that, a quick replacement of the bar tape and bar end marker lights takes care of the "real" damage other than some cosmetic damage to one of the panniers.

Seems like I took the brunt of it with the way I landed (my butcher's bill is a tad worse, but the ribs are the worst part). I'm healing up at a reasonable pace...and just hoping the weather cooperates for a few rides before fall really sets in.


----------



## AvantDale

Current state of my S2...


----------



## ralph1

Nice bike above, I haven't seen a -17 deg stem on an S2 before.

cheers

Pete


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

scottzj said:


> Here are my Cervelos loaded up and heading to Pensacola for vacation and race.


Scottzj, where have you been holmes? You have been MIA around here.


----------



## scottzj

Hey bra, been out of town on business or either racing. However, I have been on here just not posting much. All is well here, in fact bought that new ride just for cycling as the Lexus, Porsche or F250 were not conducive of my cycling habit. Ordered a roof rack too so I can have 4 bikes on it. Currently in P-cola on a little R&R vacation with the misses. But after looking on USA cycling site I found out the Subway Classic Stage race was going on while I am here. So needless to say I signed up for all 3 races and plan on busting them while here.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Scottzj, enjoy your vacation and race. I did the No Baloney Century Ride here locally 2 weekends ago. Hot wind wore me out the last 50 miles.


----------



## scottzj

Just got done bustin out the TT part of the race multiple times. The Disc is not needed on the island as crosswinds would kill ya. Stickin to my 32 Reynolds.


----------



## Ailsa

*Cervelo S5*

Cervelo S5:Nice looking bike.

Frame: Full Aero HM Carbon Monocoque - Internal Cable Routing
BB Type: FSA BBright


----------



## HarryV

2010 S3 with DA Di2 (int battery mod), DA C50 7900 wheels, Quarq cranks, 3T Ergonova Carbon bars, Speedplay Ti Zeros, Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle
Glenelg Jetty - Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Ailsa

Uh huh, beautiful scenery, cool bicylce.


----------



## davegregoire

What a gorgeous bike.


----------



## ralph1

Nice bike HarryV, I lived in ADL for 2 years, some good rides around there. How do the DA C50s ride?

cheers

Pete


----------



## MercRidnMike

Yay!!! Finally got a chance to do a shake down ride on the new S2. 

The ribs actually did well too....but the bike blew my mind. Just shy of 35 km at an average of 23.5 km/h. Considering I had been off the bike for almost a month, am still nursing injuries and still had to stop here and there to tweak things (like a sliding seat post)....overall, I'd say a great first ride. 

After hearing folks say aero bikes are so much less compliant than an endurance bike, I was a little nervous about how much of a beating I would take...totally unfounded fears! Super smooth (at least compared to my cyclocross bike) and quite quick (on the flats I was holding steady at over 30 km/h).

Really stoked! Now I just need the body to finish healing up and to get some more miles going to get my wind and legs back to where they were before the crash...then I'll be able to truly see what this bike is capable of.


----------



## ralph1

I also went for a proper ride yesterday on my new S2, 46ks with a combination of flats and some hills. Firstly the bike is stiff, I am not sure if it is a combination of the Rotor cranks and the frame, but it is (I thinks stiffer than my R3-SL, which has a 7800 crank)

It was only the motor that let me down, but it seemed to get up and boogey when asked, just gotta get fit now to do it justice.

I also got bored over the weekend and decided to put some colour (red) on my R3-SL to match my S2.:thumbsup::idea:



















cheers

Pete


----------



## HarryV

ralph1 said:


> Nice bike HarryV, I lived in ADL for 2 years, some good rides around there. How do the DA C50s ride?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,
I love the C50s... Compare easily on a par with my zipp 404s, except the DA hubs are far superior IMO...

The only issue I have had is with the rim heating up under hard braking... I have blown a few conti GP4000s off the rims on warmer days due to heat expansion if I run anymore than 100psi...

How did u add the red Ralph? Is it tape or paint? Looks good....


----------



## Charl55es

I'll take the rest of the stickers off the wheels.


----------



## ralph1

HarryV said:


> Hi Pete,
> I love the C50s... Compare easily on a par with my zipp 404s, except the DA hubs are far superior IMO...
> 
> The only issue I have had is with the rim heating up under hard braking... I have blown a few conti GP4000s off the rims on warmer days due to heat expansion if I run anymore than 100psi...
> 
> How did u add the red Ralph? Is it tape or paint? Looks good....


Yes it's tape, comes off in seconds if I get sick of it. Still thinking about an S3, but not 100% convinced on the difference over the S2, I know there is weight and stiffness, but if it will be very noticable, I'm not sure.

Very happy with the S2 at the moment. I went for a ride on the R3-SL today, the same route I did on the S2 the other day, the R3 is deff more compliant in the ride, and the S2 is deff stiffer in the BB area.

So for longer races I will use the R3, for crits I will use the S2.

cheers

Pete


----------



## yiannis99

Hi, this is my pride!

View attachment 265312


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

had one like this just had to send it for warrenty due to top tube crack


----------



## smithers cycles

Heres Tyler Ferrar and myself and My S2


----------



## mseungjoon

*My Cervelo R3*

Here is my beloved ride


----------



## ralph1

*A bit slow in here*

It's a bit slow in the old Cervelo bike thread, so here is some pics of my just cleaned S2. 

I have my older Mavic Kys with Pro Race 2s on it (nearly worn out), my other wheels, CL 24, currently have Pro Race 3s, and I am waiting for set of Pro Race 4s, eager to see the difference between the 3 generations.


----------



## mseungjoon

*My Cervelo R3 Update*

My beloved 2010 Cervelo R3 with recent upgrades 
Easton 56mm Tempest II Carbon Tubular - enhances look 120% and did I mention...FAST!!!!!
Specialized racing Tubular Tires
Deda Drittissimo Carbon Seat Post
K-Edge Chain Catcher


----------



## ralph1

Very nice wheelset, have always liked the Eastons....weight of wheelset? and complete bike?


----------



## chr

My S2, love it...


----------



## LandShark'n

chr said:


> My S2, love it...


I love it too. Nicely built bike you have there.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

indeed !!!


----------



## Doc1911

That is a beautiful bike!!!


----------



## pinoy100%

*Newbie..*

My S2

View attachment 267388


----------



## MercRidnMike

Gotta love these S2's coming on as of late....gives me some great ideas for mine.

Here's what's in store at this point: 

-Changing out the stock bars for my 460mm Race Face Cadence bars (yeah, I know...Race Face is known for mtb stuff...but their road bars have been pretty good to me and I need the width for my D-line shoulders)

-New wrap as a result (local shop has Fizik wraps on cheap...black or red is what I'm thinking)

-In the spring, the Racing T's get replaced by Campy Zondas (equiv. of Racing 3's)


----------



## weekendroadie

*Cevelo soloist*

Just picked up this frameset and did a quick build.


----------



## madferrett

Got some new (to me) wheels. I think I'm going to peel the stickers off the wheels...

I also added 3T Carbon bars and a shorter stem. I'd love to flip the stem back over and remove some spacers, but my lower back just hurts too much from the stretch.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Stick to the originality, keep the decals on. It make it looks like a pro bike vs a cheapo Chinese carbon knockoff without the decals.


----------



## ralph1

+2 for keeping the stickers on. Nice ride by the way.


----------



## seleniak

*My R3SL*

Long time lurker ....

Plan to upgrade to DA9000 during Christmas


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

You don't like the Force groupo?


----------



## seleniak

Not sure if that was addressed to me or not but if so .... its actually 2008 Gen 1 RED. Have ridden the latest version of RED and honestly I find the shifting a lot better and got the upgrade bug after that. Need to spend some more time on DA9000 but a couple friends I trust who have ridden it alot are seriously in love . It did seem really, really nice on the short ride I had on it. 

-Shane



RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> You don't like the Force groupo?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Sorry, I can never tell the difference between Red and Force.


----------



## seleniak

It being a non-drive side photo sure doesn't help.


----------



## Har

*new R3 Team*

Bike is less than 2 weeks old, amazingly this picture was taken 6 days after Hurricane Sandy, the bike is pointing in the direction of less than 10 miles from the Delaware coast. DE was very very fortunate compared to our neighboring NJ and then on into NY. Our damage was mostly on the bay side of things with high winds and very HIGH tides and flooding. Our thoughts with all those that suffered from the storm.


----------



## HarryV

2012 S5 VWD nearing completion...

View attachment 268419


----------



## ralph1

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Sorry, I can never tell the difference between Red and Force.


To help you, Red has "red colouring" on the shifters/crank etc.

.


----------



## teflondog

I finally got around to cutting the steerer tube.


----------



## kingofgrope

nice builds


----------



## HolyBull

*My new bike*

Brought it home last night, this is my first non schwinn/bianchi steel road bike, a 2012 R3 Rival 48cm for $2100.

I took it outside for a short ride around the neighborhood and boy does it feel different, razor sharp handling, the balance is so different from my bianchi.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

hey congrats i guess we were in the same situation i had a bianchi nivorne 7 then bought a cervelo s1 loved it so much that have upgraded to r5 and am so happy its the same as r3 except the weight


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

HolyBull said:


> Brought it home last night, this is my first non schwinn/bianchi steel road bike, a 2012 R3 Rival 48cm for $2100.
> 
> I took it outside for a short ride around the neighborhood and boy does it feel different, razor sharp handling, the balance is so different from my bianchi.


Holy smoke! Thought my 51cm frame is small. Nice to know I'm not the only small stature rider to ride a bike let alone a Cervelo.


----------



## HolyBull

RAFIUDEEN said:


> hey congrats i guess we were in the same situation i had a bianchi nivorne 7 then bought a cervelo s1 loved it so much that have upgraded to r5 and am so happy its the same as r3 except the weight


Thanks, I went from the Imola and i'm so happy now that I finally went carbon, it feels so different in an awesome way. I could never justify the cost, but now that i'm getting older, I'm realizing that I'm only going to live once so I just went for it.


----------



## HolyBull

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Holy smoke! Thought my 51cm frame is small. Nice to know I'm not the only small stature rider to ride a bike let alone a Cervelo.


Oh boy, did i have trouble finding it. I'm 5'7", and I tried a fit on a 51, but i felt a bit stretched out, but no one local had a 48 to try, so i had to go all the way up to Los Angeles from San Diego to sit on one.

Once I got there it was even better, I was going to try a 2013 R3 going for 2600, but the place had a 2012 for 2500 that they were trying to push on me. I liked the 2013 color better, so i told him it's the gray 2013 for me, then he chops down the price of the 2012 to 2100, so the black 2012 it was 

Also, since the frame is so small, did you notice that I have a side loading cage on it? It's an Arundel Otherside Loader.


----------



## scottzj

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Holy smoke! Thought my 51cm frame is small. Nice to know I'm not the only small stature rider to ride a bike let alone a Cervelo.


See you arent the only midget cyclist out there hehe. My teammate ordered a frame and had it shipped to my house (safer area) and when it came in, I opened the box and it looked like a small bmx bike hehe, it was a 48cm Orbea lol. Nevertheless, 
congrats on the new bike and looks great!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

HolyBull said:


> Oh boy, did i have trouble finding it. I'm 5'7", and I tried a fit on a 51, but i felt a bit stretched out, but no one local had a 48 to try, so i had to go all the way up to Los Angeles from San Diego to sit on one.
> 
> Once I got there it was even better, I was going to try a 2013 R3 going for 2600, but the place had a 2012 for 2500 that they were trying to push on me. I liked the 2013 color better, so i told him it's the gray 2013 for me, then he chops down the price of the 2012 to 2100, so the black 2012 it was
> 
> Also, since the frame is so small, did you notice that I have a side loading cage on it? It's an Arundel Otherside Loader.


Nice bargain! For 5 benjamins less, I would have jumped on last year's model myself. I didn't noticed the side loading cage until you mentioned it. I guess you can also go with a saddle cage if needed or a camelbag. Congrats on your new ride.


----------



## nismosr

ordered a 2013 Cervelo S5 this will my 4th Cervelo .. I have owned before couple of R3's and S2.
pictures to follow when it arrives


----------



## DownByFive

Stock 2013 R3 105 build for me. Had it for almost two weeks now with about 150 miles ridden so far. I don't have any plans to upgrade any time soon, as the engine still needs plenty of work before the bike does. Gawd I love this thing!


----------



## sdirep

^nice bike!. Anyone happen to know how much this frame weighs? I plan on buying the frame and currently have the new sram red gruppo, Zipp FC 303s and full 3T carbon LTD cockpit awaiting the frames arrival. I'm wondering how much the bike may weight after the build. Any estimates is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## LeeBradySL2

*R5 vwd*


----------



## gsxrawd

Cervelo S2
before and after photos.

Inspired by Project California.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Gsxrawd, That looks so cool. how did you do it? Sandpaper and elbow grease? Huge improvement in my opinion!


----------



## scottzj

Here are a couple new pictures with the 38mm Boyd wheelset with Powertap. I also have some 85mm that I am installing on the P3 soon too.


----------



## HolyBull

*Where do you get those little cable rub stickers?*



LeeBradySL2 said:


> ​


Where do you get those little cable rub stickers?

Thanks,


----------



## LeeBradySL2

HolyBull said:


> Where do you get those little cable rub stickers?
> 
> Thanks,


available here


----------



## nismosr

my 2013 S5


----------



## Donn12

I saw a new S5 today and the matte finish is quite a bit darker than the R5. it looks pretty good in person.


----------



## scottzj

Added more wheels into my fleet and bikes looking good for race season.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Scottzj, you got enough wheels there you think? I need to save some money for a set of Vitesse so come spring time, I will be ready to roll.


----------



## nismosr

Took some proper pictures today.

Frame: 2013 Cervelo S5
wheels: 2011 zipp 808/404 pre firecrest Toroidal rims
bars: Zipp Vuka Sprint 44cm
stem: Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black 120mm
saddle: Selle Italia SLR Superflow 130mm
shifters: Campagnolo Record 11
brakes: Ciamillo Negative G GSL
rd: Campagnolo record 11 
fd: Campagnolo record 11 
chain: Campagnolo record 11 
cranks: THM M3 Matte Black 172.5
chainrings: Praxis Clover Rings 53/39
cassette: campagnolo Chorus 12-25t
pedals: Look Keo Carbon

Total Weight 15.5 as seen on the pictures.


----------



## Golfster

Super nice S5. Well done and congrats!


----------



## RCMTB

DownByFive said:


> Stock 2013 R3 105 build for me. Had it for almost two weeks now with about 150 miles ridden so far. I don't have any plans to upgrade any time soon, as the engine still needs plenty of work before the bike does. Gawd I love this thing!


I didn't know if I'd like the 2013 R3 silver color schemes, but in person the bikes looks real nice. Clean and mean. The 2013 R3 105 colors remind me of the Mercedes Petronas F1 team colors and the 2013 R3 Ultegra colors remind me of the Mclaren Mercedes F1 team colors. For upgrades, all it really needs are wheels and cranks. Hope to pick up my 2013 R3 after I unload my current bike soon.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Purchased these 38mm late Tuesday night and received them today. Like what the box say...speed! Will post post photos of the bike whenever I get them install, likely won't be anytime soon.


----------



## scottzj

Nice job dude! Congrats on the new wheelset! I am sure you will be extremely happy with the purchase and cant wait to see the installed complete.


----------



## ralph1

*New cranks*

Just added a set of Rotor 3D cranks to the R3-SL.

View attachment 274183


----------



## pagong

<p>My latest build.  Size 54 SLC-SL custom painted by Hot Tubes with SRAM Force Gruppo (except for the SRAM Red Black 11-28 cassette), ZIPP SL beyond black stem and handlebar, <span data-ft="{"tn":"K"}" id=".reactRoot[127].[1][2][1]{comment4359381385808_59774833}.0.[1].0.[1].0.[0].[0][2]"><span class="UFICommentBody" id=".reactRoot[127].[1][2][1]{comment4359381385808_59774833}.0.[1].0.[1].0.[0].[0][2].0"><span id=".reactRoot[127].[1][2][1]{comment4359381385808_59774833}.0.[1].0.[1].0.[0].[0][2].0.[0]">Bontrager Carbon Aeolus 5 D3 Carbon Clinchers, Fizik Antares Carbon.</span></span></span> </p><p><br><br></p><p>Sadly,  it means that I have to let go of the other one.  Can't afford to have two at this moment =(</p><p><br><br><br></p>


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

They look like kids bike next to the SUV.


----------



## pagong

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> They look like kids bike next to the SUV.


I didn't even notice that... you are right! And I was even thinking that I should've gotten a 51 instead of 54. LOL!


----------



## jackattack

View attachment 274338



waiting on a black saddle.
going for giro look!!


----------



## superflylondon

Nice ride jackattack!


----------



## primov8

Last ride/pic taken with the Enves several weeks ago. Either a set of Boyd 58s or Bora Ones, still debating.


----------



## crashoveroid

View attachment 275081


My New Cervelo S5


----------



## RCMTB

*2013 R3 Ultegra - size 48*

Stock right now new wheels soon.


----------



## Gambit

jackattack said:


> View attachment 274338
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a black saddle.
> going for giro look!!


Nice build! What frame size is that?

Cheers!


----------



## jackattack

that is a size 54


----------



## seane

my first ride on my new (old) s5 was yesterday. pulled over to snap a pic. 
View attachment 275585


----------



## cioran

*R5vwd*

View attachment 276154


seane said:


> my first ride on my new (old) s5 was yesterday. pulled over to snap a pic.
> View attachment 275585


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Here what go? It's blank.


----------



## ucc0279peter

View attachment 276204
my Ride 2011 R3 Team.


----------



## HolyBull

ucc0279peter said:


> View attachment 276204
> my Ride 2011 R3 Team.


What are the wheels you have on?


----------



## ucc0279peter

HolyBull said:


> What are the wheels you have on?


2009 Shamal Ultra


----------



## simonaway427

A bit dark, my 2010 S1 in race trim


----------



## brodyisaak

I'm thinking of getting a 105 equipped R3, does anyone have a photo?


----------



## davegregoire

My 2012 R3. New Red, new wheels, seat & bars. <br/>
<img src="https://codeatron.com/images/mybike2013.jpg" />


----------



## HolyBull

davegregoire said:


> My 2012 R3. New Red, new wheels, seat & bars. <br/>
> <img src="https://codeatron.com/images/mybike2013.jpg" />


what are the wheels you have on?


----------



## davegregoire

HolyBull said:


> what are the wheels you have on?


Velobuild far sports 50mm tubulars with edhubs. Weight is 1150 set for the set.


----------



## boogermin

View attachment 277234
Finally done tweaking my first proper road bike; a new 2012 R3 Team...
View attachment 277124


----------



## chr

View attachment 277138


My S2


----------



## Full_Spectrum

*My 2012 R3*

This one is almost finished. Still waiting on cages and tape. Its a 2012 R3, Ui2. Weighs 15.5lbs.

View attachment 277233


----------



## jackattack

Full_Spectrum said:


> This one is almost finished. Still waiting on cages and tape. Its a 2012 R3, Ui2. Weighs 15.5lbs.
> 
> View attachment 277233


quick question, the Di2, is it internal or external routing?
I have a 2008 R3 and would love to put di2 on it but i will have to go external.
Just curious how it looks, and if it is hard to install? would like to do the job myself.

cheers.


----------



## Full_Spectrum

Di2 is internal with a battery in the seatpost.
Installation was fairly easy- I started with the frame on a stand, took my time, and it turned out awesome.
I'll start a thread on it soon- its just been a busy few weeks.



jackattack said:


> quick question, the Di2, is it internal or external routing?
> I have a 2008 R3 and would love to put di2 on it but i will have to go external.
> Just curious how it looks, and if it is hard to install? would like to do the job myself.
> 
> cheers.


----------



## sadisticnoob

current cervelo S1 with a fizik ares saddle and xlab bottle


----------



## simonaway427

better picture


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Finally installed my Boyd's 38mm that I purchased back in January. Got a chance to test it on a super windy day yesterday to see how strong gust of wind affected the handling. It did moved me about a foot to foot and half over when riding in the cross wind. Couldn't tell when it was just constant wind speed. Will report more feedback later after a few more rides.
View attachment 279089
View attachment 279090
View attachment 279087
View attachment 279088


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Rode on Tuesday and today. The 38mm are quick to accelerate from standing. Since it was windy today(13-20mph) it did moved me again when it was crosswind. But I have adjusted to it by leaning my bike into the wind(about 15-20 degree). When it was just headwind, it didn't have any effect. When I rode with my Xero 30mm alloy clinchers, I didn't experience the same effect mostly likely because they were heavier wheels. I do think the 8mm wall height difference didn't make that much of an impact.


----------



## AvantDale

303


404


----------



## jonasto

View attachment 279788


----------



## bwang

First time posting a photo. I hope this works
View attachment 279933


----------



## Donn12

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Rode on Tuesday and today. The 38mm are quick to accelerate from standing. Since it was windy today(13-20mph) it did moved me again when it was crosswind. But I have adjusted to it by leaning my bike into the wind(about 15-20 degree). When it was just headwind, it didn't have any effect. When I rode with my Xero 30mm alloy clinchers, I didn't experience the same effect mostly likely because they were heavier wheels. I do think the 8mm wall height difference didn't make that much of an impact.


Thats is moving you around a lot! My 303s don't move me around hardly at all. You will probably get used to it and counteract before it moves you. I also weight 190 so it may move me less no matter what!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I think the body weight is the variable. I weigh around 155-160lb. Your 30 extra lbs center of mass between the 2 wheels likely increase your stability. And yes, I have already gotten use to the wind and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Ok...I'm due to throw up a new pic with the new tape and wheels. Thanks for all the eye candy, guys and gals....I'll add some more later today


----------



## theychosenone

All ready for a mountaineous time trial.. in not-so-mountaineous Singapore.

View attachment 282344


----------



## WillsDad

View attachment 284828


Here's my new to me 2011 R3. 61cm. Scored the frame on my favorite online auction site and transferred the components off my other ride. The crankset is GXP and I'm using the Enduro adapters for BBright. Worked fine on the build and no problems on the first couple of rides. Here's the rest of the build:

Sram Red Group
3T Ergonova handlebars
3T Dorico Team Seat post
3T ARX Pro Stem
Look Keo2's
Fizik Arione saddle
Boyd Vitesse Wheels
KCNC skewers


----------



## goodboyr

Here's my new baby. 56 cm RCA, Dura Ace 9070, Zipp 404 firecrest tubulars, Enve stem, seat post and bars. 6.41 kg .


----------



## banosser

full size

3T Ergosum LTD bars
Ritchey WCS Matrix 4 Axis stem
Deda SuperZero seatpost
Ultegra 6703 brifters, crank, FD, RD
DA 7900 cassette 11-25
KCNC C7 brakes
Look Keo Blade Ti pedals
Mavic Ksyrium ES Helium Anniv
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX III 25s
Specialized Romin EVO Comp saddle
Rav-X cage


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Finally got around to take some new photos after trimming down the steering tube and upgrading to carbon compressor, carbon spacers and a gel saddle.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Ok...I promised an updated photo, so here it is... just cleaned up in preparation for a long charity ride next weekend.

View attachment 285384


2012 S2 Rival, 58 cm
Changes from stock: Campagnolo Zonda wheels, Fizik Aliante Gamma XM saddle, RaceFace Cadence Bar (460 mm), new bar tape
Blackburn poly cages, Look Keo 2Plus pedals, Profile Designs T3+ clip-on aerobars (for long distance solo stuff)
17.5 lbs w/o clip-ons.

Things to note: 

1) Yes, I know the Velomenati would frown on the clip-ons...but I rarely group ride.

2) Yes, the saddle is pointed down ever so slightly (looks worse because of the saddle shape...) but it is a slight concession I make to extended times on the drops or aerobars...it is still comfy riding the hoods.

3) Yes, the saddle is above the bar a fair bit...the aerobars and saddle shape make it look almost level, but there is a fair bit of drop...not racer aggressive, but also not commuter upright.


----------



## elduderino2412

My 2010 R3 SL


----------



## MattSoutherden

Not a regular Cervelo TT model.


----------



## MercRidnMike

MattSoutherden said:


> Not a regular Cervelo TT model.


Hehehe...no worries, Matt...mine isn't a standard TT version either


----------



## twain

*Cervelo S3 Tweaks*

Here is an update on my Cervelo S3; just replaced the derailleur cables. I had Yokozuna's but they had rust in the housing--replaced with Alligators. Here are the changes:

- Alligator derailleur cables (-25 grams!)
- Zero Gravity Gravitas Brakes (166 grams total with pads!)
- Hed Jet 50 wheelset (1710 grams). Awesome wheels-very fast, very stiff, very good value for the $. Though a bit heavy.
- (most importantly) the Roadbikereview.com water bottle!


URLS for pics:
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5495/9468381233_09e4daa55d_o.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7317/9468381019_3e3a7fa5f2_o.png


This rig weighs in at 15.1 lbs without the bottle. The Hed wheels add about a pound vs Easton EA SLX's.

W/regard to the derailleur cable routing, if you have ever done this with an S3, wow, is it a challenge!

- Twain


----------



## twain

That RCA is a beauty! Talk about a rare bird. How does it compare to other bikes you've ridden?


----------



## davegregoire

A true item of beauty. 



goodboyr said:


> Here's my new baby. 56 cm RCA, Dura Ace 9070, Zipp 404 firecrest tubulars, Enve stem, seat post and bars. 6.41 kg .


----------



## goodboyr

twain said:


> That RCA is a beauty! Talk about a rare bird. How does it compare to other bikes you've ridden?


Thanks! My previous bike is a 2006 Cervelo R3. I've duplicated the positioning on it. Used the same wheels ( got the zipp conversion kit and redished them to go to 11 speed). I love my R3 and in my mind it is very responsive and smooth. But the RCA is a whole different beast. First of all, its almost 2 pounds lighter (went from 7970 di2 to 9000 di2 with the seatpost battery) so you feel the lightness. Steering and handling is even quicker. Not to the point of being unstable. I can feel the frame rigidity. As well, there is a lot more road feel. Once again not to the point of discomfort. I just did a 150 km ride and it was great. I guess in summary it feels like going from a sporty Lexus to a fire breathing Ferrari.


----------



## technocolor

my beloved R3


----------



## twain

*Which makes you happier?!*



technocolor said:


> my beloved R3
> View attachment 289506


So which makes you happier, the Ferrari or the Cervelo?!


----------



## PlatyPius

twain said:


> So which makes you happier, the Ferrari or the Cervelo?!


The ability to post both at once, I would imagine, makes him happiest.


----------



## ralph1

I did an upgrade on my R3-SL, took off my old 7800 groupset and replaced it with 7900. I also replaced the SRAM Red off my S2 and replaced with 7900 also.


----------



## ralph1

And here is my S2 with 7900.


----------



## twain

Sweet! Awesome upgrades to timeless bikes.


----------



## PlatyPius

twain said:


> Sweet! Awesome upgrades to timeless bikes.


Timeless??? They're plastic bikes made in China. Hardly "timeless". Cool, maybe. But that's all.


----------



## twain

Jeez PlatyPius-what rates as a great bike for you?


----------



## PlatyPius

twain said:


> Jeez PlatyPius-what rates as a great bike for you?


Great is different from timeless.

Timeless would be something like one of the bikes that Coppi rode, a Pinarello from the early days, or a newer handmade steel frame.

Great would be something like a TIME (made entirely in-house), a Cyfac (hand-built in France), a Shamrock (hand-built in Indiana), or any non-mass-produced commodity bike.

IMO, of course.


----------



## twain

Sure, it would be nice to have a Cyfac or a Time, beautiful bikes. 
But the Cervelo R3 brings super light weight and incredible comfort. Buying one used makes it available to the masses, unlike a Cyfac or Time (very hard to find used).

Have you ever ridden an R3?
That bike is magic. 
Cancellera, O'Grady, and Sastre have kicked some serious ass on it.
I doubt they care where it was made.


----------



## PlatyPius

twain said:


> Sure, it would be nice to have a Cyfac or a Time, beautiful bikes.
> But the Cervelo R3 brings super light weight and incredible comfort. Buying one used makes it available to the masses, unlike a Cyfac or Time (very hard to find used).
> 
> Have you ever ridden an R3?
> That bike is magic.
> Cancellera, O'Grady, and Sastre have kicked some serious ass on it.
> I doubt they care where it was made.


Yes, I've ridden an R3. I used to sell Cervelo. I gave up on them after we had 20+ broken ones hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## drrick97

PlatyPius said:


> Yes, I've ridden an R3. I used to sell Cervelo. I gave up on them after we had 20+ broken ones hanging from the ceiling.



Are these catastrophic failures from crashes? Over how many years? 

Cervelo is estimated to generate 30 million dollars a year in sales. That's a production of about 8572 bikes a year if we assume the average cost of 3500. If the failure rate is that high for your shop that year then surely the over one hundred world wide dealers would have close to the same rate which would be about a 23% failure rate. That would trigger a recall for sure. You should have called CSPC!

But if it is only one frame a year for the hundred dealers (there are more, but just for the ease of examples) then there is only a failure of about 2% a year. 

But out of these two percent, how many frames were the cause of failure versus an external stimulus that precipitated the crash like a snapped stem/bar/fork broken spoke, slip on slick surface etc... that causes the carbon bike to get get loaded and break. It's hard to determine cause and effect, I mean there's no video evidence or bike CSI to determine how something broke unless it is a repeatable failure across the product line.

Cervelos are safe and reliable bikes. Sure the've had cosmetic cracks on the BB but nothings perfect. Heck, my sunroof failed on my Tesla and that's superficial and doesn't say much to how safe and reliable it is. Just because things are expensive, doesn't mean they're perfect.

All carbon manufacturers should introduce a test that simulates a peleton crash to see how they stand up to that kind of load.

I personally think that Bjarne Riis, David Millar, Wiggo and Frankie Andreu should throw every frame at something as a failure measure. 

The way people talk about cervelo failures makes it seem like they're worse than Vitus. Which I'm going to build one up and do some cross racing with this season.


----------



## PlatyPius

*Re: Cervelo Photo Album...Post Your pride &amp; Joy*



drrick97 said:


> Are these catastrophic failures from crashes? Over how many years?
> 
> Cervelo is estimated to generate 30 million dollars a year in sales. That's a production of about 8572 bikes a year if we assume the average cost of 3500. If the failure rate is that high for your shop that year then surely the over one hundred world wide dealers would have close to the same rate which would be about a 23% failure rate. That would trigger a recall for sure. You should have called CSPC!
> 
> But if it is only one frame a year for the hundred dealers (there are more, but just for the ease of examples) then there is only a failure of about 2% a year.
> 
> But out of these two percent, how many frames were the cause of failure versus an external stimulus that precipitated the crash like a snapped stem/bar/fork broken spoke, slip on slick surface etc... that causes the carbon bike to get get loaded and break. It's hard to determine cause and effect, I mean there's no video evidence or bike CSI to determine how something broke unless it is a repeatable failure across the product line.
> 
> Cervelos are safe and reliable bikes. Sure the've had cosmetic cracks on the BB but nothings perfect. Heck, my sunroof failed on my Tesla and that's superficial and doesn't say much to how safe and reliable it is. Just because things are expensive, doesn't mean they're perfect.
> 
> All carbon manufacturers should introduce a test that simulates a peleton crash to see how they stand up to that kind of load.
> 
> I personally think that Bjarne Riis, David Millar, Wiggo and Frankie Andreu should throw every frame at something as a failure measure.
> 
> The way people talk about cervelo failures makes it seem like they're worse than Vitus. Which I'm going to build one up and do some cross racing with this season.


It was 20 in the shop at one time. They had come in over the course of maybe a month. None were crashes. It would be silly of me to include those, wouldn't it? They were either crack-throughs on the seat stays or bottom bracket inserts that had broken loose. Two broken forks also, but they were under the Wolf fork recall. 
We were, at the time, one of the largest Cervelo dealers in the state.


----------



## mik_git

Doing some seat/pole fiddling today so actually got around to taking a pic...


----------



## rudedog55

my first cervelo









Sram Force Drive, S900 Series crank soon to be equipped with a Riken.

Asian 88/60mm 25mm wide wheels

Now i just need the snow to go away so i can ride it


----------



## rcordray

Recently acquired:
2014 R3 58cm / Sram Red 22 WiFli / Mavic Ksyrium SLS / Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle / Zipp Bars & Cages / Look Keo Blade 2 CR



Drivetrain and Cages:



Crankset: Sram Red 22 Quarq 50-34 / Front Derailleur: Sram Red 22 w/ Integrated Chain Watcher


Rear Derailleur: Sram Red 22 Medium Cage / Cassette: Sram Force 11-32


Cockpit:
Zipp Contour SL Bar 44cm / Garmin 800 / Fizik Gel Tape / Profile Designs Carbon Bar End Plugs / Stem is a loaner until I get fitted
<a href="https://s1294.photobucket.com/user/Onyourleft510/media/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20Randy%20Cordrays%20Retina%20Macboo/Cervelo%20R3/DSC_2783_zps7457293b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b604/Onyourleft510/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20Randy%20Cordrays%20Retina%20Macboo/Cervelo%20R3/DSC_2783_zps7457293b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_2783_zps7457293b.jpg"/></a>

Seatpost: FSA SLK Carbon / Saddle: Fizik Aliante Carbon


Brakes: Sram Red


Front View:


----------



## dmarsey1

I have put the final upgrade on the ride. Added the Reynolds today and can't wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Ok...I've updated my group, so I thought I should update my pictures too 

2012 S2, Full Chorus, Campy Zonda wheels, RF Cadence bars, Fizik Alliante Gamma XM saddle. It has a wing, but also usually has clip-ons for my long distance solo work. Pardon the photo faux-pas of the chain position and bidon in the cage


----------



## technocolor

My brand new S2 with Mavic and Dura






ace 9000


----------



## RCMTB

*Re: Cervelo Photo Album...Post Your pride &amp;amp;amp; Joy*

2013 Ultegra R3 - 48cm

Upgrades:
3T Stealth Ergonova Carbon bar 40cm
Praxis-works 50/34 rings
Ultegra carbon pedals
Enve 3.4 SES with CK R45 hubs
CK Ti skewers
Ultegra 11-28 cassette
S-Works Turbo 24c tires
Syntace F109 75mm stem
K-Edge chain catcher
Barfly 2.0 Garmin mount
Specialized S-Works Toupe 2014
Arundel Mandible carbon cages
Garmin cadence/speed sensor

Weighs in at 15lbs 5oz as equipped above....


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Finally got around to installing the Look Keo Classic red pedals to go match the color scheme after making the purchase in late April.


----------



## The Bike King

Wow, beautiful bike dude! I really want one. What's it ride like?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

It ride like the wind, fast! Especially coasting down a descent. Its very responsive.


----------



## kophinos

Any idea what the beauty weighs? I'm thinking of picking one up, but I'm torn as to whether I should go all out and get an R5.



rcordray said:


> Recently acquired:
> 2014 R3 58cm / Sram Red 22 WiFli / Mavic Ksyrium SLS / Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle / Zipp Bars & Cages / Look Keo Blade 2


----------



## rcordray

kophinos said:


> Any idea what the beauty weighs? I'm thinking of picking one up, but I'm torn as to whether I should go all out and get an R5.


Well it was 14lbs before this happened:



Two weekends ago, with the bike on a Thule rack on the back of my Subie, I was rear-ended. Currently negotiating the labyrinth of the American insurance industry. Word to the uninitiated: Auto Club (car insurance) does NOT cover bikes or rack. Now chasing Safeco homeowners insurance to get the bike replaced.


----------



## mik_git

Oh that really sux. Only thing good I can think about it is at least it didn't happen when you were on it.


----------



## rcordray

mik_git said:


> Oh that really sux. Only thing good I can think about it is at least it didn't happen when you were on it.


Very true.
And, I was not injured, which is extremely fortunate given the force of the impact. I'm fairly convinced the rack and the bike took a lot of the inertia out of the collision.

A cursory inspection leads me to believe that only the frame and the wheels may need replacing, the rest of the componentry may have survived unscathed. The bike is currently at my LBS for dis-assembly and inspection.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Here's my S2 all dressed up for the Ride to Conquer Cancer next weekend. I replaced the bag with something that tucked in better, got the aeros on from my long distance training and such....now I just need a set of deep dish wheels on it to complete the TT/Tri look


----------



## twain

Dressed the R3 up with aero bars and Hed Jet 60/90's. The Ritchey seatpost is remarkable; can get nearly as far forward as my BMC TM01. Forgot how great the R3 is. Man, so comfortable and climbs effortlessly. 16 pounds with the bars and wheels!


----------



## boogermin

Finally picked up my replacement bike, a 2014 Cervelo S3. Took it for a spin today, and all I can say is that it's a quick and responsive bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Added a few upgrades since June...Sram Red front and rear derailleur, Cateye Nano plus headlight and new Vittoria Rubino Pro tires.


----------



## RCMTB

2015 R2, Enve SES 3.4 with CK R45 hubs and S-Works Toupe saddle - 51cm
View attachment 300548
View attachment 300546
View attachment 300547


----------



## pagey

My new S3


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

(ROFL) I love the 'Shut up Legs' decal! Homemade?


----------



## twiggy

Still only have about 100kms on 'er; hence the steer tube still needs to be cut a bit and I may need to get the zero-setback (S5) post.... still figuring that out!

So far so good, she's quick and stiff!....although I must admit that the handling isn't quite as spectacular as the Cannondale EVO that I came off of, and for all the fuss about Di2 I'm really not sure its any greater feeling than my old Sram Red drivetrain was!...Either way, I'm already looking forward to racing this bike next Spring/Summer!


----------



## mjdwyer23




----------



## boogermin

My new, new, new bike, a 2014/15 R3. Got rid of the S3 because I thought it was a bit too harsh.

301599


----------



## vic bastige

Nothing special, but I have a crush on it. Nice foil to my Bianchi Infinito CV:


----------



## cale262

Just finished the build with Campag SR EPS.


----------



## coresare

My new S3 54 cm.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Upgraded my shifters to Sram Red to go along with the Sram Red derailleurs and crankset. Also put on a new set of Pro Standard carbon print handlebar tapes and a new Sram PG1070 chain after putting on over 8000 miles on the original chain.


----------



## ccurry007

^^^^ The SR EPS S5 is beautiful!


----------



## boogermin

Back in the Cervelo camp with the 2015 R3. Purchased the frameset and had my LBS build it up with existing components.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Still the same bike as pictured much earlier in the thread, but it's undergone a few changes over the years. 40,000km and still going strong


----------



## ralph1

*New prode and joy*

I decided to give Cervelo another go, picked up this 2014 R3 with 11spd Di2 Ultegra.


----------



## ralph1

*More upgrades*

Since buying my R3 I have changed the stem to a 3T with matching blue stripe, changed the bottle cages over to match the blue, and today I picked up a pair of Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels, the front had a ding and I may have to replace the rim, but I got the back on this arvo, also changed my rear brake pads over. So I got the wheels, 3 sets of brake pads, and rear tyre all for $400 AUD.


----------



## 768Q

Beeen keeping an eye out for a nice used Cervelo RS or R3 to build the wife and recently found this RS , just finished it up and she really likes the ride. Built it with some leftover 6700 stuff laying around but will upgrade it to 6800 later on as that is what she is used to that I put on her Wilier. I may have to keep an eye out for another RS in a 56 as I really like this one which is a 54. But for now it comes close to matching my S2.


----------



## 768Q

^^^ Update, have wanted a older R3 or RS after building up the wife's RS so found this great example on Ebay and cannot believe how great of shape it is in there is no tire rub and clear is perfect only has one small scratch in the silver below the seat (other side) and even came with a ceramic Rotor BB in Shimano diameter so building this up real soon and looking at selling the unbuilt 2012 R3 (complete frameset in original Cervelo box).
So here's the new to me 2009 R3 SL...


----------



## bamxiv

My 2014 S5 VWD - dura ace mech


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Would look much better with Sram Red.


----------



## bamxiv

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Would look much better with Sram Red.


I would love RED 22, but as such this was default with the bike


----------



## 768Q

From the wife and I's 70 mile ride yesterday here in the Nor Cal wine country....


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Now you just need some deep dish carbon wheels to take full advantage of the aero frame.


----------



## 768Q

Rainy today so built the R3SL, yellow bar tape is to replicate Carlos Sastre when in yellow during & winning the 2008 TdF.


----------



## faroodi

My old ride -- 2012 R5 VWD. New ride pics coming soon.


----------



## faroodi

*Cervelo Photo Album...Post Your pride &amp; Joy*

Duplicate post sorry


----------



## jaggrin

Here is a pic of the newest addition to the stable. Scored it on the 2015 Cervelo closeout. I can definitely tell a difference drafting and descending compared to my Infinito and Madone (2011).


----------



## 5DII




----------



## faroodi

*Cervelo Photo Album...Post Your pride &amp; Joy*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckwheat987

I Think the S3 is one sharp looking ride.


----------



## JimmyORCA

My latest add to my collection and also my first Cervelo

My P5X ETAP!


----------



## Sacke

My S5, until tomorrow, as she heads to a new home in Lyon, France. 










And my S3 from last year. 










And my very first Cervélo that sold me on aero bikes. 










It's funny, but I keep switching between Cervélo aero-bikes and Cannondale Supersix Evos. 

The last bikes that I had have been: 

2012 Supersix Evo HM
2012 Cervélo S5
2013 Cervélo S3
2015 Cannondale Supersix Evo 
2016 Cannondale Supersix Evo HM 
2016 Cervélo S5

Next bike will probably be a Supersix Evo Disc.

I always lean towards aero when I am in good shape, and towards the Supersix Evo when I know I don't have the watts. So you can guess what the current state is.


----------



## gurk700

I joined the Cervélo family!


----------



## faroodi

gurk700 said:


> I joined the Cervélo family!


Love that bike! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickp

new to the forum and here's my cervelo r2 with mercury wheels. thanks 
nick


----------



## gurk700

nickp said:


> View attachment 318268
> 
> new to the forum and here's my cervelo r2 with mercury wheels. thanks
> nick


Man although I have an R5 I really want an R2 as well in that color scheme. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## nickp

thanks man, i love the color scheme as well. its a great bike - had an R3 originally but the BB just fell apart and Cervelo warrantied it and i got the R2 out of the deal. worked out for the best


----------



## JimmyORCA

Recent updates to my P5x new Swork cage on top and HED disk disk wheelset.
View attachment 319296


----------



## JMM

My pride and joy:









*Cervelo R2* with Zipp Service Course 6 Stem, Fizik Aliante R3 Saddle, Token Chain Catcher and otherwise stock. Wheels will have to be changed later this year, but first I build some form after not riding much in the last 3 1/2 years.


----------



## boogermin

Back on a Cervelo. 54cm R5 disc with Enve cockpit, Enve SES 5.6, and 30mm Schwalbe tires. Cushy ride.


----------



## A3ro_AF

Wicked colour scheme.


----------



## DerrickMurray




----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Gimme Shoulder's Cervelo RS


----------



## timmycard

*My new R3*

Dura Ace 9100
Vision Trimax 30KB
Schwalbe One tires
16.5 lbs...


----------



## 768Q

Just added to the Cervelo collection....... MTN Qhubeka edition S5 

View attachment 327853


----------

